# Before 1948



## MJB12741 (May 16, 2017)

Now listen up you Zionists.   I learned here that before 1948 the Palestinians were a noble life loving, peace loving people who lived in harmony with the Jewish population in the land.

1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## louie888 (May 16, 2017)

Zionist Jews incited the violence by attempting to take the Temple Mount which is obviously Arab holy land. Prior to the zionist degenerates inciting this violence, Jews and Muslims and Christians lived in peace in Palestine for centuries. Beyond that, many Muslims protected Jews and even hid them in their homes.

/end thread


----------



## fanger (May 16, 2017)

Arabs incited to violence by rumors that Jews were planning to seize control of the Temple Mount in Jerusalem.[1] The event also left scores seriously wounded or maimed. Jewish homes were pillaged and synagogues were ransacked. Some of the 435 Jews who survived were hidden by local Arab families
From OP link


----------



## aris2chat (May 16, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Zionist Jews incited the violence by attempting to take the Temple Mount which is obviously Arab holy land. Prior to the zionist degenerates inciting this violence, Jews and Muslims and Christians lived in peace in Palestine for centuries. Beyond that, many Muslims protected Jews and even hid them in their homes.
> 
> /end thread


 
rumors of the possibility, spread by guess who

not fact

as so many other such claims over the years that have also been false


----------



## fanger (May 16, 2017)

In mid-August 1929, hundreds of Jewish nationalists marched to the Western Wall in Jerusalem shouting slogans such as _The Wall is Ours_ and raising the Jewish national flag.[16] Rumours spread that Jewish youths had also attacked Arabs and had cursed Muhammad.[22][23] Following an inflammatory sermon the next day, hundreds of Muslims converged on the Western Wall, burning prayer books and injuring the beadle. The rioting soon spread to the Jewish commercial area of town[24][25] and the next day, August 17, a young Jew was stabbed to death.[26] The authorities failed to quell the violence. On Friday, August 23, inflamed by rumors that Jews were planning to attack al-Aqsa Mosque, Arabs started to attack Jews in the Old City of Jerusalem.*The first murders of the day took place when two or three Arabs passing by the Jewish Quarter of Mea Shearim were killed*.[27] Rumours that Jews had massacred Arabs in Jerusalem then reached Hebron by that evening.[14] Hillel Cohen frames his recent narrative of the incident in terms of the murder of the Jaffa Awan family by a Jewish police constable called Simcha Hinkis.[28]


----------



## miketx (May 16, 2017)

Whatever happens over there does not concern me. Let the only civilized country in the middle east kill all the 7th century barbarians they want to.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 16, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Zionist Jews incited the violence by attempting to take the Temple Mount which is obviously Arab holy land. Prior to the zionist degenerates inciting this violence, Jews and Muslims and Christians lived in peace in Palestine for centuries. Beyond that, many Muslims protected Jews and even hid them in their homes.
> 
> /end thread



You mean this dump that NO ONE gave a shit about until the Jews were allowed to return home?  Please.  





The Jews welcomed Syrians, Jordanians, and Egyptians to work and live in peace in Israel.  And they did so until Egypt warned the Arabs to get out of harm's way because Egypt was about to invade Israel.  Egypt lost their war and then refused to allow the displaced Arabs into their country, so they squatted on Israeli land.   

Your "obvious Arab Holy Land" is obvious Jewish holy land that was usurped by Arabs.  There was a Temple long before there was a Dome.


----------



## Hollie (May 16, 2017)

fanger said:


> In mid-August 1929, hundreds of Jewish nationalists marched to the Western Wall in Jerusalem shouting slogans such as _The Wall is Ours_ and raising the Jewish national flag.[16] Rumours spread that Jewish youths had also attacked Arabs and had cursed Muhammad.[22][23] Following an inflammatory sermon the next day, hundreds of Muslims converged on the Western Wall, burning prayer books and injuring the beadle. The rioting soon spread to the Jewish commercial area of town[24][25] and the next day, August 17, a young Jew was stabbed to death.[26] The authorities failed to quell the violence. On Friday, August 23, inflamed by rumors that Jews were planning to attack al-Aqsa Mosque, Arabs started to attack Jews in the Old City of Jerusalem.*The first murders of the day took place when two or three Arabs passing by the Jewish Quarter of Mea Shearim were killed*.[27] Rumours that Jews had massacred Arabs in Jerusalem then reached Hebron by that evening.[14] Hillel Cohen frames his recent narrative of the incident in terms of the murder of the Jaffa Awan family by a Jewish police constable called Simcha Hinkis.[28]



Mere rumor is all it takes for Islamics to launch a killing spree. That's followed by "the Jooooos made us do it".


----------



## louie888 (May 16, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> ...There was a Temple long before there was a Dome.


But not one shred of evidence that any Jewish temple existed there as the Muslim temple still stands where it has been for centuries.


Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > In mid-August 1929, hundreds of Jewish nationalists marched to the Western Wall in Jerusalem shouting slogans such as _The Wall is Ours_ and raising the Jewish national flag.[16] Rumours spread that Jewish youths had also attacked Arabs and had cursed Muhammad.[22][23] Following an inflammatory sermon the next day, hundreds of Muslims converged on the Western Wall, burning prayer books and injuring the beadle. The rioting soon spread to the Jewish commercial area of town[24][25] and the next day, August 17, a young Jew was stabbed to death.[26] The authorities failed to quell the violence. On Friday, August 23, inflamed by rumors that Jews were planning to attack al-Aqsa Mosque, Arabs started to attack Jews in the Old City of Jerusalem.*The first murders of the day took place when two or three Arabs passing by the Jewish Quarter of Mea Shearim were killed*.[27] Rumours that Jews had massacred Arabs in Jerusalem then reached Hebron by that evening.[14] Hillel Cohen frames his recent narrative of the incident in terms of the murder of the Jaffa Awan family by a Jewish police constable called Simcha Hinkis.[28]
> ...


Mere rumor is all it takes for Jews to launch a killing spree. That's followed by "the Mooooslims made us do it".


----------



## aris2chat (May 16, 2017)

https://www.templeinstitute.org/1925-wakf-temple-mount-guide.pdf


----------



## Roudy (May 16, 2017)

louie888 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > ...There was a Temple long before there was a Dome.
> ...


Well let's hear it from the horse's mouth, by listening to offspring of the IslamoNazi Palestinians animals as to how they enjoyed the killing and theiving.


----------



## louie888 (May 16, 2017)

Roudy said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


And that, folks, is from the guy posting about fake news.

WHATTAFKNIDIOT!


----------



## Roudy (May 16, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


As we can see, Achmed's psychotic behavior increases when he is confronted with the truth.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 16, 2017)

louie888 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > ...There was a Temple long before there was a Dome.
> ...



Rumor has* nothing *to do with it.   That land was all but deserted when it was given back to the Jews.  The action taken against Israel by Egypt is well documented on both sides.  The squatters are Egypt's creation and problem.  Just because they parked themselves on Israeli land does not mean it belongs to them.


----------



## louie888 (May 16, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


That is so provably dumb. 

*Around 400 Arab towns and villages were depopulated during the 1948 Palestinian exodus. Some places were entirely destroyed and left uninhabitable;[1][2] others were left with a few hundred residents and were repopulated by Jewish immigrants, then renamed.*

*List of Arab towns and villages depopulated during the 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia*


----------



## montelatici (May 16, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...




1. The land was not deserted.  The Jews had to kill and expel the native people to clear the land.

2. The land was not given back to the descendants of the native Jews. It was stolen from the descendants of the native Jews, who converted to Christianity and Islam,  and given to descendants of European converts to Judaism.

3.  The squatters are the Europeans and their descendants.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 16, 2017)

louie888 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > ...There was a Temple long before there was a Dome.
> ...





Roudy said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Fake news would be a reporter lying about what that woman said.  So regardless of who was documenting her words, her words are still coming out of her mouth.  No faking about it.  Unless that is a 20 year old actress pretending to be the old woman, then what that woman said, again,  with her own mouth (Thank you Roudy) wasn't corrupted by the person reporting it.  
Stop yelling fake news at every thing you don't want to accept.  









And now you know why Hamas is REALLY there.  It has nothing to do with land. 
Giving  Arab terrorists Jewish land is tantamount to giving ISIS Washington DC.


----------



## louie888 (May 16, 2017)

Fake news with Jewish actress. You idiots post that crap on every thread. Noone buys it.


----------



## Hollie (May 16, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Fake news with Jewish actress. You idiots post that crap on every thread. Noone buys it.



Oh, dear. You're in deep de'Nile.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 16, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



The land* was* deserted.  The Jews killed and expelled no one.   The land was owned by and given to the Jews by the British.  
To insure that there was no need to expel anybody the British Mandate survey found this:

71.2% of the land was owned by Great Britain. 
 8.6% was owned by Jews.
 3.3% was owned by RESIDENT Arabs.
16.9% was owned by NONRESIDENT Arabs, living in Syria, Jordan and other countries.
^ that land was sold to the Jews at exorbant prices  by the owners.

Where is this Palestine you speak of that was plundered and stolen by the Jews?


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 16, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Fake news with Jewish actress. You idiots post that crap on every thread. Noone buys it.
> ...



Get 'im Hollie.


----------



## louie888 (May 16, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


100% of the land was stolen by Europeans with absolutely no link at all to biblical Jews in the biblical land of Israel.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 16, 2017)

How about the truth of this matter for a change.  2 historic documents.
#1.  Issued by the Jewish Haifa Workers' Council to the few Arabs living and working in Israel after Egypt told them to get out:
Do not fear. Do not destroy your homes by your own hands. Do not bring upon yourselves tragedy by unnecessary evacuation and self imposed burdens. But in this city, yours and mine, Haifa, the gates are open, for work, for life, and for peace for you and your families.  

For the truth, the next government document:
#2. Arab National Council Committee of Haifa.  April 27, 1950.
The removal of the Arab inhabitants was voluntary and was carried out at our request.

Those that left and were forced to squat on the outskirts of Israel, applied for emergency help as refugees, but did not meet the criteria for a refugee.  They had not been in the region for a minimum of 24 months!  < read that again.
The UN changed it's definition of refugee so that they could include those Arabs now stranded by their own doing.
Acknowledged in Special Report UNRWA  1954-55,U.N. Document A/2717

Now tell me why those Arabs own the Israeli land they plopped down on in 1948.


----------



## aris2chat (May 16, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...




Feudal system existed under the Ottomans.  Arabs worked the land but did not own it.  Many were given the change register land but would not because they would have to pay taxes and did not want to do military service.  Most land was owned by absentee land lords who had been given the land for service or as payment by the Ottoman empire.


----------



## montelatici (May 16, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> How about the truth of this matter for a change.  2 historic documents.
> #1.  Issued by the Jewish Haifa Workers' Council to the few Arabs living and working in Israel after Egypt told them to get out:
> Do not fear. Do not destroy your homes by your own hands. Do not bring upon yourselves tragedy by unnecessary evacuation and self imposed burdens. But in this city, yours and mine, Haifa, the gates are open, for work, for life, and for peace for you and your families.
> 
> ...



They did not plop down in 1948, they were expelled in 1948 you moron. 

Now for the facts, after the fantasy and bullshit.

*"UNITED*
*NATIONS
A*







*General Assembly*













 A/364
3 September 1947
*OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF *
*THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*


*SUPPLEMENT No. 11*



*UNITED NATIONS*
*SPECIAL COMMITTEE*
*ON PALESTINE*



*REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*

*VOLUME 1*





*Lake Success*
*New York*
*1947*


"(b) IMMIGRATION AND NATURAL INCREASE

15. These changes in the population have been brought about by two forces: natural increase and immigration. *The great increase in the Jewish population is due in the main to immigration. From 1920 to 1946, the total number of recorded Jewish immigrants into Palestine was about 376,000, or an average of over 8,000 per year*. The flow has not been regular, however, being fairly high in 1924 to 1926, falling in the next few years (there was a net emigration in 1927) and rising to even higher levels between 1933 and 1936 as a result of the Nazi persecution in Europe. Between the census year of 1931 and the year 1936, the proportion of Jews to the total population rose from 18 per cent to nearly 30 per cent.

*16. The Arab population has increased almost entirely as a result of an excess of births over deaths."

A/364 of 3 September 1947

*

Setting aside this strange construct which purports that giving back stolen property is somehow a sign of generosity, number 4. can be proven false indisputably:

*"59. The conclusion is that Arab illegal immigration for the purposes of permanent settlement is insignificant."*

A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 212, para. 59



Conversely:

" *It follows that the Jewish population may now include between 50,000 and 60,000 illegal immigrants* who have
settled in Palestine at any time since 1920 when the first Immigration Ordinance was enacted. The number of Jewish illegal
immigrants recorded during 1945 is 370."

A Survey of Palestine Vol 1, page 210, para. 54


A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University


----------



## Hollie (May 16, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > How about the truth of this matter for a change.  2 historic documents.
> ...



On the other hand:


*The Arabs in Palestine*

*A Population Boom*
As Hussein foresaw, the regeneration of Palestine, and the growth of its population, came only after Jews returned in massive numbers. The Jewish population increased by 470,000 between World War I and World War II while the non-Jewish population rose by 588,000. In fact, the permanent Arab population increased 120 percent between 1922 and 1947.

This rapid growth was a result of several factors. One was immigrationfrom neighboring states — constituting 37 percent of the total immigration to pre-state Israel — by Arabs who wanted to take advantage of the higher standard of living the Jews had made possible. The Arab population also grew because of the improved living conditions created by the Jews as they drained malarial swamps and brought improved sanitation and health care to the region. Thus, for example, the Muslim infant mortality rate fell from 201 per thousand in 1925 to 94 per thousand in 1945 and life expectancy rose from 37 years in 1926 to 49 in 1943.

The Arab population increased the most in cities with large Jewish populations that had created new economic opportunities. From 19221947, the non-Jewish population increased 290 percent in Haifa, 131 percent in Jerusalem and 158 percent in Jaffa. The growth in Arab towns was more modest: 42 percent in Nablus, 78 percent in Jenin and 37 percent in Bethlehem.


----------



## Shusha (May 16, 2017)

louie888 said:


> 100% of the land was stolen by Europeans with absolutely no link at all to biblical Jews in the biblical land of Israel.



Wait, what?  So, out of curiosity, what IF there was a link of the Jewish people to the ancient Jews and there was such a thing as Israel and a link of the Jewish people to the ancient kingdom of Israel?


----------



## MJB12741 (May 16, 2017)

louie888 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



How do you like that?  Not a Jew in the holy land throughout all of Biblical history until those European Zionists stole it.  Amazing what we can learn here from Louie.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 16, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> 71.2% of the land was owned by Great Britain.


Great Britain was the trustee. It owned nothing.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 16, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



I also learned on this board that the reason there are no Palestinian contributions to peace, mankind & civilization is due to Israel suppressing them since 1948.  So you Zionists, get ready to learn of all the Palestinian contributions to better lives & a better world prior to 1948.  Who will be the first to educate you?  Wait & see.


----------



## Roudy (May 16, 2017)

louie888 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Well at least you called them by their right name:  ARABS. 

But...maybe Arabs shouldn't have started a genocidal mission against the Jews, which erupted into a civil war that the Arabs got their asses kicked royally.

This is what burns Achmed's ass:
*Mathematics[edit]*

Johnson–Lindenstrauss lemma, a mathematical result concerning low-distortion embeddings of points from high-dimensional into low-dimensional Euclidean space contributed by Joram Lindenstrauss.
Development of the measurement of rigidity by Elon Lindenstrauss in ergodic theory, and their applications to number theory_.[2]_
Proof of Szemerédi's theorem solved by Hillel Furstenberg
Expansion of axiomatic set theory and the ZF set theory by Abraham Fraenkel.
Development of the area of automorphic forms and L-functions by Ilya Piatetski-Shapiro.[3][4]
Development of Sauer–Shelah lemma and Shelah cardinal.
Development of the first proof of the alternating sign matrix conjecture.
Development of Zig-zag product of graphs, a method of combining smaller graphs to produce larger ones used in the construction of expander graphs by Avi Wigderson.
Development of Bernstein–Sato polynomial and proof of the Kazhdan–Lusztig conjectures by Joseph Bernstein
Generalization of the marriage theorem by obtaining the right transfinite conditions for infinite bipartite graphs. He subsequently proved the appropriate versions of the König theorem and the Menger theorem for infinite graphs by Ron Aharoni.
Development of the Amitsur–Levitzki theorem by Shimshon Amitsur.
*Science[edit]*
*Robotics[edit]*

ReWalk a bionic walking assistance system to enable paraplegics to stand upright, walk and climb stairs.
Development of robotic guidance system for spine surgery by Mazor Robotics.
*Chemistry[edit]*



Model of quasicrystals, discovered by Nobel prize winner Dan Shechtmanof the Technion

Discovery of quasicrystals by Dan Shechtman of the Technion.[5] The discovery led him to receive the Nobel Prize in Chemistry.[6]
Discovery of the role of protein Ubiquitin by Avram Hershko and Aaron Ciechanover of the Technion Institute (together with the American biologist Irwin Rose). The discovery led them to receive the Nobel Prize in Chemistry.[7][8]
Development of multiscale models for complex chemical systems by Arieh Warshel and Michael Levitt of the Weizmann Institute of Science (presently at University of Southern California and Stanford University, respectively), together with the Austrian-born American chemist Martin Karplus. The discovery led them to receive the Nobel Prize in Chemistry.[9]
*Physics[edit]*
See also: Category:Jewish physicists



Eshkol-Wachman Movement Notation

Prediction of Quarks by Yuval Ne'eman of Tel Aviv University (together with the American physicist Murray Gell-Mann).[10]
Discovery of the Aharonov–Bohm effect by Yakir Aharonov and David Bohm.[11]
Formulation of Black holes Entropy by Jacob Bekenstein of the Hebrew University of Jerusalem.[12][13]
*Optics[edit]*

World's smallest video camera – a camera with a 0.99 mm (0.039 in) diameter, designed to fit in a tiny endoscope designed by Medigus.[14]
Development of the "Pillcam" by Given Imaging, the first Capsule endoscopy solution to record images of the digestive tract. The capsule is the size and shape of a pill and contains a tiny camera.[15]
Line free single power bicentric prismatic spectacle lens for correction of anisometropia. Sydney J. Bush UK patent no. 1539381.

*Medicine[edit]*



Pillcam endoscopic capsule developed by Given Imaging

Eshkol-Wachman Movement Notation – a notation system for recording movement on paper that has been used in many fields, including dance, physical therapy, animal behavior and early diagnosis of autism.[16]
Development of Azilect, a drug for Parkinson's disease, by Moussa Youdim and John Finberg from the Technion - Israel Institute of Technology, and commercialized by Teva Pharmaceutical Industries.
Development of the Copaxone immunomodulator drug for treating multiple sclerosis. It was developed in the Weizmann Institute of Science in Israel by Michael Sela, Ruth Arnon and Deborah Teitelbaum.[17][18]
Development of the Interferon proteins by Michel Revel from the Weizmann Institute of Science in Israel.[19]
Development of taliglucerase alfa (Elelyso), a recombinant glucocerebrosidase enzyme produced from transgenic carrot cell cultures.[20]Taliglucerase alfa won approval from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration in May 2012 as an orphan drug for the treatment of Type 1 Gaucher's disease.[21]
*Economics[edit]*

Work of Daniel Kahneman and Amos Tversky of the Hebrew University of Jerusalem explaining irrational human economic choices.[22] The work led Daniel to receive the Nobel Prize in Economics.[23]
Developments in Game theory. Israel Aumann of the Hebrew University of Jerusalem received the Nobel Prize in Economics for his work in this field.[24]
The Rubinstein bargaining model, one of the most influential findings in game theory, refers to a class of bargaining games that feature alternating offers through an infinite time horizon. The proof is from Ariel Rubinstein 1982.[25]
*Biotechnology[edit]*
See also: List of Jewish American biologists and physicians

Nanowire – a conductive wire made of a string of tiny particles of silver, a thousand times thinner than a human hair. Developed by Uri Sivan, Erez Braun and Yoav Eichen from the Technion.[26]
World's smallest DNA computing machine system – "the smallest biological computing device" ever constructed, according to Guinness Book of Records, which is composed of enzymes and DNA molecules capable of performing simple mathematical calculations and which uses its input DNA molecule as its sole source of energy. Developed in 2003 in the Weizmann Institute of Science by professor Ehud Shapiro and his team.[27][28]
*Theoretical computer science[edit]*

The concept of nondeterministic finite automatons, introduced by Michael O. Rabin[29]
Amir Pnueli introduced temporal logic into computing science
Lempel–Ziv–Welch algorithm, a universal lossless data compression algorithm created by Abraham Lempel and Jacob Ziv of the Technion institute, together with the American Information theorist, Terry Welch.[30]
RSA public key encryption, introduced by Adi Shamir with Ron Rivest, and Leonard Adleman[31]
Differential cryptanalysis, co-invented by Adi Shamir[_citation needed_]
Shamir's Secret Sharing, invented by Adi Shamir[_citation needed_]
*Computing[edit]*
*Computer hardware[edit]*



USB flash drive, originally marketed as the DiskOnKey

USB flash drive – a flash memory data storage device integrated with a USB interface. The Israeli company M-Systems (in partnership with IBM) developed and manufactured the first USB flash drives available in North America.[32] This claim is challenged by multiple companies in the following four countries who also independently developed USB technology: Singapore (Trek Technology), Malaysia and the People's Republic of China (PRC) (Netac Technology) and the Republic of China (Taiwan). See USB Flash drive § Patent controversy.
The Intel 8088 - the first PC CPU from IBM that was designed in Israel, at Intel's Haifa laboratory.
Quicktionary Electronic dictionary – a pen-sized scanner able to scan words or phrases and immediately translate them into other languages, or keep them in memory in order to transfer them to the PC. Developed by the company Wizcom Technologies Ltd.[33]
Laser Keyboard – virtual keyboard is projected onto a wall or table top and allows to type handheld computers and cell phones. Developed simultaneously by the Israeli company Lumio and Silicon Valley startup company Canesta.[34][35][36][37] The company subsequently licensed the technology to Celluon of Korea.[38]
*Computer and mobile software[edit]*

Babylon, a single-click computer translation, dictionary and information source utility program, developed by Amnon Ovadia.[39]
Umoove, a high-tech startup company that invented a software only solution for face and eye tracking is located in Israel.[40]
ICQ, an Instant Messaging software developed initially in 1996 by the Israeli company Mirabilis[41] and later procured by AOL.
Viber, a proprietary cross-platform instant messaging voice-over-Internet Protocol application for smartphones.[42] Developed by American-Israeli entrepreneur Talmon Marco, Viber reached 200 million users in May 2013.
GetTaxi, an application that connects between customers and taxi drivers using the its proprietary GPS system, enabling users to order a cab either with their smartphone or through the company's website. It was founded by Israeli entrepreneurs Shahar Waiser and Roi More.[43]
Waze, a GPS-based geographical navigation application program for smartphones with GPS support and display screens, which provides turn-by-turn information and user-submitted travel times and route details, downloading location-dependent information over the mobile telephone network.[44] Waze Ltd., which was founded in 2008 in Israel by Uri Levine, software engineer Ehud Shabtai and Amir Shinar, and is now available in over 100 countries, was acquired by Google for a reported $1.1 billion.[_citation needed_]
Wix.com
*Defense[edit]*



IMI Tavor TAR-21

IMI Tavor TAR-21 is an Israeli bullpup assault rifle.
The Uzi submachine gun was developed by Maj. Uziel Gal in the 1950s.
Python an Short-range air-to-air missile.
Desert Eagle a short range pistol.
Protector USV is an unmanned surface vehicle, developed by the Rafael Advanced Defense Systems. It is the first of its kind to be used in combat.[45]
Iron Dome – a mobile air defense system in development by Rafael Advanced Defense Systems and Israel Aircraft Industries designed to intercept short-range rockets and artillery shells. On April 7, 2011, the system successfully intercepted a Grad rocket launched from Gaza, marking the first time in history a short-range rocket was ever intercepted.[46] The Iron Dome was later utilized more fully in the Israeli-Gaza conflict of 2012, where it displayed a very high rate of efficiency (95%-99%) in intercepting enemy projectiles. Further production of the Iron Dome system will be financed and supported by the United States government.[47]
MUSIC (Multi Spectral Infrared Countermeasure) – a system that counter surface-to-air heat-seeking missiles. It is manufactured by Elbit Systems.[48]
MagnoShocker – combines a metal detector and a taser to immediately neutralize a dangerous person, developed by the mathematician Amit Weissman and his colleagues Adir Kahn and Zvi Jordan.[49]
Wall radar – a unique radar utilizing Ultra Wide Band (UWB) to allow users to see through walls. Developed by the Israeli company Camro.[50]
Injured Personnel Carrier on YouTube A unique evacuation method developed by Israeli company Agilite Gear, comprises a strap allowing you to carry the wounded person on your back.
The Emergency Bandage is a first field dressing which can be applied and secured with one hand to prevent bleeding from battlefield injuries.[51]
*Agriculture and breeding[edit]*

Golden hamster – first domesticated for pet use by a Hebrew University of Jerusalem zoologist in 1930
Hybrid cucumber seeds – In the 1950s, Prof. Esra Galun of the Weizmann Institute developed hybrid seed production of cucumbers and melons, disease-resistant cucumbers and cucumbers suitable for mechanical harvesting. Galun and his colleagues invented a technique for producing hybrid cucumber seeds without hand pollination.[52]
Grain cocoons - invented by international food technology consultant Professor Shlomo Navarro, the GrainPro Cocoons provide a simple and cheap way for African and Asian farmers to keep their grain market-fresh, as huge bags keep both water and air out, making sure the harvest is clean and protected even in extreme heat and humidity.[53]
Biological pest control - invented in Kibbutz Sde Eliyahu by a company called Bio-Bee, it breeds beneficial insects and mites for biological pest control and bumblebees for natural pollination in greenhouses and open fields. The company’s top seller worldwide and especially in the U.S. is a two-millimeter-long, pear-shaped orange spider that is a highly efficient enemy of the spider mite, a devastating agricultural pest.[53]
AKOL - a Kibbutz-based company which gives low-income farmers the ability to get top-level information from professional sources.[53]
Reusable plastic trays - a Tal-Ya Water Technologies invention used to collect dew from the air, reducing the need to water crops by up to 50 percent.[53]
"Zero-discharge" system - an invention of the Israeli GFA company which allows fish to be raised virtually anywhere by eliminating the environmental problems in conventional fish farming, without being dependent on electricity or proximity to a body of water.[53]
TraitUP - a new technology that enables the introduction of genetic materials into seeds without modifying their DNA, immediately and efficiently improving plants before they’re even sowed. It was developed by Hebrew University agricultural scientists Ilan Sela and Haim D. Rabinowitch.[53]
Judean date palm – oldest seed ever to be revived, restoring an extinct cultivar
The _Tomaccio_ cherry tomato was developed by several Israeli laboratories, the dominant ones being those led by Professor Nahum Keidar and Professor Chaim Rabinovitchfrom the Agriculture Faculty of the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, Rehovot Campus.[54][55]
*Energy[edit]*

Super iron battery – A new class of a rechargeable electric battery based on a special kind of iron. More environment friendly because the super-iron eventually rusts, it was developed by Stuart Licht.[56] of the University of Massachusetts.[57]
*Consumer goods and appliances[edit]*



Epilator

Epilator (originally "Epilady") – an electrical device used to remove hair by mechanically grasping multiple hairs simultaneously and pulling them out. It was developed and originally manufactured at Kibbutz HaGoshrim.[58][59]
Wonder Pot – a pot developed for baking on the stovetop rather than in an oven.[60]
Micronized coating instant hot water pipes developed by A.C.T.[61]
*Games[edit]*



Rummikub

Rummikub – a tile-based game for two to four players invented by Ephraim Hertzano.[62][63]
Hidato – a logic puzzle game invented by mathematician Gyora Benedek.[64]
Taki – an Israeli card game invented by Haim Shafir.[65][66]
Mastermind – an Israeli board game invented by Mordecai Meirowitz.
Guess Who? - a two-player guessing game invented by Theo & Ora Coster (aka: Theora Design).
*Foods[edit]*

Ptitim, also called Israeli couscous worldwide, is a wheat-based baked pasta. It was initially invented during the austerity period in Israelwhen Rice and Semolina were scarce.
Safed cheese or Tzfat cheese is a semi-hard, salty cheese produced in Israel from sheep's milk. It was first produced by the Hameiri dairy in Safed in 1840 and is still produced there by descendants of the original cheese makers.
Jerusalem mixed grill is a grilled meat dish considered a specialty of Jerusalem. It consists of chicken hearts, spleens and liver mixed with bits of lamb cooked on a flat grill, seasoned with onion, garlic, juniper berries, black pepper, cumin, turmeric and coriander
Sabich is a sandwich, consisting of pita stuffed with fried eggplant and hard boiled eggs. Local consumption is said to have stemmed from a tradition among Mizrahi Jews, who ate it on Shabbat morning.
Karat Caviar is a Russian Osetra caviar brand farmed in the Golan and has won several international awards. The Russian Osetra fingerlings were imported from the Caspian Sea.[67][68]
Limonana is a lemonade enriched with mint
Bamba (snack) is a peanut butter-flavored snack manufactured by the Osem corporation in Holon, Israel.[69]
*Physical exercise[edit]*

Aviva method
Feldenkrais
Krav Maga
*See also[edit]*


----------



## Roudy (May 16, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



1. Bullshit, irrelevant, off topic.
2. Bullshit, irrelevant, off topic.
3. Bullshit, irrelevant, off topic.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 16, 2017)

Roudy said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Yes but they are all "stolen inventions" according to Fanger.  Heh Heh!


----------



## aris2chat (May 16, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > 100% of the land was stolen by Europeans with absolutely no link at all to biblical Jews in the biblical land of Israel.
> ...



I already posted the pamphlet from the wakf of the temple mount......in their own words

The quran is also evidence if the Jewish ties to Israel, David, Solomon, and the prophets through Jesus.

The Roman records of the temple and the kings of Judea and Israel.

Greeks too if you need more evidence.


----------



## montelatici (May 16, 2017)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



All facts.  I know the facts are uncomfortable to lying Zionists.


----------



## montelatici (May 16, 2017)

Roudy said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



This list was compiled by Hasbara, and it is almost all false.  Take Intel 8088 processor for example. The Intel office in Haifa had a very minor roll in modifying the U.S. desiogned 8086 to the 8088. The Intel office in Haifa did not invent anything new.  It used the same design of the 8086 and had a very minor change in its data bus. That was all and that was in 1979.  In the same year the 8088 was followed by the 80C88, 8088-2, 80168 to avoid major defects in the Israeli modification.    

IBM at that time, had already chosen the Israeli version of the 8088 to use in their first PC which turned to be a disaster and caused IBM problems.  Intel quickly designed the 80286 (and then the 80386) in the U.S.  These replaced the Israeli piece of junk.


----------



## Hollie (May 16, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...




"..... because I say so".


----------



## Roudy (May 16, 2017)

louie888 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


 Yes, yes, stolen inventions, stolen Palestinian lands...ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (May 16, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


So according to you, the whole list is fake?  Ya okay, go take your medication now, Mahmoud,  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (May 16, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


More like, ..."because I bray so..."


----------



## Roudy (May 16, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


You wouldn't know a fact if it hit you in the Palestine I mean ass, Mahmoud.


----------



## montelatici (May 16, 2017)

I only provide facts.  You are 100% propaganda.


----------



## rylah (May 16, 2017)

montelatici said:


> I only provide facts.  You are 100% propaganda.



And 'black and white' has got its' new definition in You...


----------



## montelatici (May 16, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I only provide facts.  You are 100% propaganda.
> ...



Facts are facts.  They are black and white.  Correct.


----------



## rylah (May 16, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Fact is Jews were referred to as 'Palestinians' centuries before Arabs used that name to define themselves as a people.

Chronology is a thing You cannot overlook herr professor.


----------



## montelatici (May 16, 2017)

Jews were never referred to as Palestinians.  Palestine was exclusively a Christian land from 380 AD until the Muslim conquest. Chronolgy is a bitch.


----------



## Hollie (May 17, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Jews were never referred to as Palestinians.  Palestine was exclusively a Christian land from 380 AD until the Muslim conquest. Chronolgy is a bitch.



How strange that you cut and paste the same phony meme about islamists being the indigenous people of your invented "country of Pal'istan". How long after the Islamist conquest did the islamic invaders become indigenous people? What is the Monty version of facts to explain that?


----------



## Challenger (May 17, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


So far the only evidence of this you have provided is one sentance by Emmanuel Kant. So far all you can say with certainty is that Emmanuel Kant referred to Jewish Palestinians; not that all Jewish people were referred to in that way.


----------



## rylah (May 17, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Jews were never referred to as Palestinians.  Palestine was exclusively a Christian land from 380 AD until the Muslim conquest. Chronolgy is a bitch.



Of course Jews in Europe were referred to as 'Palestinians among us',
 2 centuries before Arabs decided to use that name. I've already provided the evidence.

If what You say about Jews in Palestine was true then Jews would lack many great works like the Jerusalem Talmud (aka 'Palestinian Talmud'), that are in the heart of their tradition.
But somehow amazingly there were significant Jewish schools that compiled huge volumes of works during the time You were talking about.

Jews were referred to as 'Palestinians' in literature and by law (something I've learned from Tinmore).


----------



## rylah (May 17, 2017)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



That's poor comprehension. The text is simple.

He writes _'Palestinians among us' _then gives a single example '_Jews in Poland'._

The origin of Jews is Israel, or _'Palestine' _as many call it, and this was common knowledge in Europe.
Reflected by their long going discrimination of Jews and making laws forbidding them immigration to Palestine.


----------



## montelatici (May 17, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Jews were never referred to as Palestinians.  Palestine was exclusively a Christian land from 380 AD until the Muslim conquest. Chronolgy is a bitch.
> ...



Jewish colonists to Palestine during the mandate were given Palestinian citizenship by the British.  You show one problematic case with Kant.  

Only Christians were permitted to reside in Palestine after Christianity became the state religion of Rome in 380 AD.  So, a Palestinian Jew would be a contradiction in terms. Those of other religions Pagans, Samaritans, Zorastrians and Jews living in Palestine converted to Christianity to be able to reside in Palestine.


----------



## rylah (May 17, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Then it only means that what was officially permitted by one side of the conflict didn't reflect the reality on the ground.

So You say the Jerusalem Talmud was a Christian work?


----------



## louie888 (May 17, 2017)

LMAO, step away from your computer.


----------



## Roudy (May 17, 2017)

montelatici said:


> I only provide facts.  You are 100% propaganda.


Nobody's seen you provide a single "fact", ever.  Your agenda is quite obvious.


----------



## Roudy (May 17, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Jews were never referred to as Palestinians.  Palestine was exclusively a Christian land from 380 AD until the Muslim conquest. Chronolgy is a bitch.


Ha ha ha. Good joke.


----------



## Roudy (May 17, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


You are an bigotted idiot and a liar, Jews maintained a presence throughout the mellenia, and especially during Ottoman Empire starting in the 1200's were migrating back to their ancient religious, ancestral, and cultural homeland, which is why Jerusalem had a Jewish majority in the 1800's.

 But maybe if you repeat this debunked garbage propaganda another 100,000 times it might one day become true, Adolf.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 17, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



So true but be careful not to piss Monte off.  Need him here for laughs.


----------



## montelatici (May 17, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



I think that you over Photoshopped.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 18, 2017)

Palestinian mentality.  The glorification of terrorism.

Glorifying terrorists and terror | PMW


----------



## MJB12741 (May 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



How sad they spend their lives in misery over Israel & US support.  And nothing will have changed when we are all dead & gone.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> Jews maintained a presence throughout the mellenia,


That is true but I can't find anything that gives Jews the exclusive rights to the territory.


----------



## Shusha (May 18, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



(Well, except all those important legal documents which discuss the Jewish National Homeland.  But you tend to ignore those.)

Betcha can't find anything that gives Arabs exclusive rights to the territory either.


----------



## louie888 (May 18, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


They have been there for centuries!


----------



## Shusha (May 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> They have been there for centuries!



Which is why I fully support the rights of the Arab Muslim and Christian peoples to self-determination and sovereignty.

The Jewish people have been there for millenia.  Do you support the Jewish peoples rights to self-determination and sovereignty?


----------



## louie888 (May 18, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Which is why I fully support the rights of the Arab Muslim and Christian peoples to self-determination and sovereignty.


Then get the fuck off their land, stop bombing them regularly and figure out how to live in peace somewhere.




Shusha said:


> The Jewish people have been there for millenia.  Do you support the Jewish peoples rights to self-determination and sovereignty?


That's another lie and I wont answer a question with a false premise.


----------



## Hollie (May 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



"They", can be described as the invading, colonizing Turks, the invading, colonizing European Crusaders and the invading, colonizing muhammedans. 

Alternately, you can spam the board as _The Monty_ so often does and claim the the muhammedans and Christians have lived there [the geographic area of his invented "country of Pal'istan"] for "thousands of years". 

You might want to advise_ The Monty_ that the political ideology invented by _The Mo'_ (swish) did not exist thousands of years ago. 

Oopsies!


----------



## Roudy (May 18, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


He's Monte's alter ego.  I caught him in a "tell".


----------



## Shusha (May 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > The Jewish people have been there for millenia.  Do you support the Jewish peoples rights to self-determination and sovereignty?
> ...



The Jewish people have NOT been there for millennia?!


----------



## louie888 (May 18, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Not unless you want to use the Torah as an historical reference.


----------



## Eloy (May 18, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Jews have not been in the Holy Land in significant numbers for about two thousand years.


----------



## Shusha (May 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



You have got to be kidding me.  So you are saying that there are no historical references proving the Jewish peoples existence in the territory in the past three millennia, other than Torah?  Out of curiosity, what do you think is the first historical reference to the Jewish people?


----------



## Shusha (May 18, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Jews have not been in the Holy Land in significant numbers for about two thousand years.



Your point being what?


----------



## louie888 (May 18, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Dumb one, there were a small cult of them in biblical times and they were never there in any large numbers since... a few here and there and none of the pasty white European converts who pretend to be Jews today so they can thieve and murder and drag the Jewish people through hell along with the Arab Christians and Muslims, until the European zionist invasion, that is.


----------



## Eloy (May 18, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have not been in the Holy Land in significant numbers for about two thousand years.
> ...


Jews were outsiders who migrated into Palestine and displaced the indigenous Arabs to create their own country only 69 years ago. Today it continues in Judea and Sumeria under the occupation.


----------



## Roudy (May 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Let's go with the Koran, what we Muslims follow, now why isn't there any mention of Palestine and the Palestinian people as early as 1400 years ago.  And why does the Koran say that the land is the promised land of the Jews?


----------



## Roudy (May 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Does anybody know the difference between Monte and his sock Louie?  They both make the same lame failed arguments over and over, regardless of the thread or topic.


----------



## louie888 (May 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Because the Muslim faith, like Christians believe in the old testament as well. That is where all three of those religions begin, effin moron.


----------



## Hollie (May 18, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



The above is the same script you and the other Islamic terrorist huggers share among yourselves. 

So, when did the Arab / muhammedan invaders and colonizers become the "indigenous arabs™ ?


----------



## Roudy (May 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Aha, so as of 700 AD and on, nobody in the region, including the terrorist prophet of Islam, had heard about these mythical Palestinians and Palestinian people, but they did acknowledge that a Jewish people did exist that originated from Israel.  

"No more questions, your honor, I rest my case."


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 18, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Now listen up you Zionists.   I learned here that before 1948 the Palestinians were a noble life loving, peace loving people who lived in harmony with the Jewish population in the land.
> 
> 1929 Hebron massacre - Wikipedia



We're humans, humans aren't peaceful, and when people get incited to do things, then bad things happen. 

The Ottoman Empire was under serious attack from Russian propaganda, many places, especially Christian places like Serbia and Greece had a ton of propaganda to get an independence movement to weaken the Ottoman Empire. Even Armenia, the reason the Armenians suffered so much was because of Russian propaganda to get them to rise up, and then the Ottomans cracked down hard. Getting Muslims to rise up against Jews, wouldn't have been hard. At the time a massacre of 79 people would have been considered quite small in comparison with other events going on.


----------



## Shusha (May 18, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Dumb one, there were a small cult of them in biblical times and they were never there in any large numbers since ...



So they have been there for millennia, then.  Just not very many of them.


----------



## Eloy (May 19, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb one, there were a small cult of them in biblical times and they were never there in any large numbers since ...
> ...


That sounds about right.
The same goes for Christians too.
After Mohammad, the predominant religion in the Holy Land has been Islam of course, although Christians laid claim to the cradle of the Holy Faith.






The Looting of Jerusalem by Crusaders in A.D. 1099 when all Jews and Muslims were put to the sword making the city exclusively Christian. “The slaughter was so great that our men waded in blood up to their ankles.”


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Yes, despite the many invasions and pogroms over the mellenia, the Jews always maintained a presence and kept coming back.  This increased in the last 700 years when the Ottomans defeated the Arabs and invited the Jews to come back to the land the Ottoman's recognized as the ancestral and religious holy land of the Jews.  The Arabs have not had any control or governorship on the land for the last 700 years.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Yes, the Jews are indigenous to the land.  Not any Muslims, including those who call themselves Palestinians.


----------



## Eloy (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


You have been told often enough that the European Jews who migrated to Palestine to set-up their own country 69 years ago were not indigenous to the Holy Land as the mainly Arab Palestinians are. Your myth is nonsense.


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Yes, the Jews are indigenous to the land.  Not any Muslims, including those who call themselves Palestinians.


Come on, now that's just stupid.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2017)

Eloy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Is that right?  So tell us how many Muslim Palestinians were in the land in antiquity when the Jews were?


----------



## montelatici (May 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



No, the Jews had no presence for centuries, by law. The Christians have maintained a constant presence since the birth of Christ.  The Jews did not.


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


The most amusing thing I find watching you idiots continue with this line is how you'll never let facts get in the way of your idiocy.


----------



## montelatici (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



The ancestors of the current Muslim (and Christian) Palestinians practiced mostly Judaism and Samaritanism prior to converting to Christianity and later most to Islam.

But you knew that.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You guys seem to ignore a most important fact.  All Land belongs to whoever rules it at any given period in time.  Including all the stolen Muslim lands conquered by force.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



And you can bet your bottom dollar that Israel will not be another stolen land ruled by Muslims  This time by those who call themselves Palestinians.


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


There you go again, never let facts get in the way of your idiocy.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Aha.  So then land does not belong to its rulers.  Right Louie?


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Poor Louie.  Just can't think with that God given piece of wood in his head. 

Hey Louie, tell us, is the city of VILNA Russian, Polish or Lithuanian?  Get it yet?  Once again, --- all land belongs to those who rule it at any given period of time.


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Never let facts get in the way of your idiocy.


----------



## montelatici (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




The European Jews will go the way of the European colonists in Rhodesia, Algeria etc.  I don't think the non-Jews of Palestine will be as generous as the non-whites of South Africa.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



In your dreams.


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


----------



## hunarcy (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Zionist Jews incited the violence by attempting to take the Temple Mount which is obviously Arab holy land. Prior to the zionist degenerates inciting this violence, Jews and Muslims and Christians lived in peace in Palestine for centuries. Beyond that, many Muslims protected Jews and even hid them in their homes.
> 
> /end thread



Why is it called "Temple Mount"?  Because it's a Jewish holy place where both Jewish temples was located before Muslims even took control of Jerusalem in 637.  So, by your implied argument, being "obviously Arab holy land" actually means less than nothing.


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Zionist Jews incited the violence by attempting to take the Temple Mount which is obviously Arab holy land. Prior to the zionist degenerates inciting this violence, Jews and Muslims and Christians lived in peace in Palestine for centuries. Beyond that, many Muslims protected Jews and even hid them in their homes.
> ...


Dumb. Jews call it that from their religious texts which are NEVER used as an historical reference by any legitimate historian or researcher. Beyond that, there is no evidence of these temples, even the west wall is not a settled matter. At the same time, there are massive amounts of archeological evidence of other structures (many still standing) from that same time period around our world.


----------



## hunarcy (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > ...There was a Temple long before there was a Dome.
> ...



Except that the Western Wall is itself the evidence.



louie888 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



You sir, are a moron and I see no reason to honor your silly post with a retort.


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


The western wall is hardly a settled matter with respect to ANYTHING related to the Jews.

The temple mount is what Jews call it. The Muslim world (a couple billion people) call it *Haram esh-Sharif.*

You wont honor my post with a retort because, really, what could you say? I simply stated facts.


----------



## hunarcy (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...




You're no better than a German apologist denying the holocaust.  You have no real idea of what's historically accurate and are merely posting noise to support your point of view.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...




LMAO!  Good one Louie.  That's why we love you here.  Keep up the good work for the Israel supporters.


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


You're crazy, post your evidence of the first temple for starters.

This should be fun.

And I love how you bring up the holocaust here...


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Louie, you are so funny.  Bless you for all the laughs you give us while those you support are killing us infidels all over the world.


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


I don't support killing in general and you know this. This is how you pretend to get out of ever responding to facts.


----------



## Hollie (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



I have to admit that it's hilarious to see Louie posting the same cartoons multiple times across multiple threads and insisting he has offered facts.


----------



## Shusha (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> The temple mount is what Jews call it. The Muslim world (a couple billion people) call it *Haram esh-Sharif. *


*
*
Are rights a popularity contest?  Whoever gets the most votes "wins" the Holy Place?


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > The temple mount is what Jews call it. The Muslim world (a couple billion people) call it *Haram esh-Sharif. *
> ...


No, physical evidence is the way to go.


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

Physical evidence like...

From 705 CE: Al-Aqsa Mosque - Wikipedia

And from 688–692: Dome of the Rock - Wikipedia

And from 691: Dome of the Chain - Wikipedia


----------



## Shusha (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> No, physical evidence is the way to go.



What sort of physical evidence of a destroyed monument would you consider acceptable?  

Textual evidence?  Physical monuments left by the culture which did the destroying?  Artifacts?  What?


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > No, physical evidence is the way to go.
> ...


Don't be dumb, there would be something left of the first temple.

Megalithic Temples of Malta - Wikipedia

Göbekli Tepe - Wikipedia


----------



## Shusha (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Don't be dumb, there would be something left of the first temple.



So your criteria of whether or not a monument existed is actual physical remains?  No physical remains, it didn't exist -- even if there is other evidence?


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be dumb, there would be something left of the first temple.
> ...


Post your evidence of the first temple for starters. I asked for that several posts ago.


----------



## Shusha (May 19, 2017)

So, for examples, the Colossus of Rhodes did not exist.  Nor the Statue of Zeus at Olympia.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Bullshit!  How many times do you have to be slapped with the truth?!


Despite the many invasions and programs, the Jews always maintained a presence and always kept coming back to their religious, spiritual, and cultural holy land. The land truly belongs to the Jews.


History of the Jews and Judaism in the Land of Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

*Byzantine period (324–638)*

Jews probably constituted the majority of the population of Palestine until the 4th-century, when Constantine converted to Christianity.

Jews lived in at least forty-three Jewish communities in Palestine: twelve towns on the coast, in the Negev, and east of the Jordan, and thirty-one villages in Galilee and in the Jordan valley. The persecuted Jews of Palestine revolted twice against their Christian rulers. In the 5th century, the Western Roman Empire collapsed leading to Christian migration into Palestine and development of a Christian majority. Jews numbered 10–15% of the population. Judaism was the only non-Christian religion tolerated, but there were bans on Jews building new places of worship, holding public office or owning slaves. There were also two Samaritan revolts in this period.[65]

In 438, The Empress Eudocia removed the ban on Jews' praying at the Temple site and the heads of the Community in Galilee issued a call "to the great and mighty people of the Jews": "Know that the end of the exile of our people has come"!

In about 450, the Jerusalem Talmud was completed.

According to Procopius, in 533 Byzantine general Belisarius took the treasures of the Jewish temple from Vandals who had taken them from Rome.

In 611, Sassanid Persia invaded the Byzantine Empire. In 613, a Jewish revolt against the Byzantine Empire joined forces with these Persian invaders to capture Jerusalem in 614. The Jews gained autonomy in Jerusalem, until in 617 when the Persians betrayed agreements and withdrew their forces from the region. With return of the Byzantines in 628, the Byzantine Emperor Heraclius promised to restore Jewish rights and received Jewish help in ousting the Persians with the aid of Jewish leader Benjamin of Tiberias. 

*Middle Ages (636–1517)*

After the conquest, Jewish communities began to grow and flourish. Umar allowed and encouraged Jews to settle in Jerusalem. It was first time, after almost 500 years of oppressive Christian rule, that Jews were allowed to enter and worship freely in their holy city.

In the mid-8th-century, taking advantage of the warring Islamic factions in Palestine, a false messiah named Abu Isa Obadiah of Isfahan inspired and organised a group of 10,000 armed Jews who hoped to restore the Holy Land to the Jewish nation. 

In 1039, part of the synagogue in Ramla was still in ruins, probably resulting from the earthquake of 1033. Jews also returned to Rafah and documents from 1015 and 1080 attest to a significant community there.

A large Jewish community existed in Ramle and smaller communities inhabited Hebron and the coastal cities of Acre, Caesarea, Jaffa, Ashkelon and Gaza.[_citation needed_]Al-Muqaddasi (985) wrote that "for the most part the assayers of corn, dyers, bankers, and tanners are Jews." Under the Islamic rule, the rights of Jews and Christians were curtailed and residence was permitted upon payment of the special tax.

Between the 7th and 11th centuries, Masoretes (Jewish scribes) in the Galilee and Jerusalem were active in compiling a system of pronunciation and grammatical guides of the Hebrew language. They authorised the division of the Jewish Tanakh, known as the Masoretic Text, which is regarded as authoritative till today.

*Ottoman rule (1517–1917)*

*The 16th-century nevertheless saw a resurgence of Jewish life in Palestine. Palestinian rabbis were instrumental producing a universally accepted manual of Jewish law and some of the most beautiful liturgical poems. Much of this activity occurred at **Safed** which had become a spiritual centre, a haven for mystics. **Joseph Karo**'s comprehensive guide to Jewish law, the Shulchan Aruch, was considered so authoritative that the variant customs of German-Polish Jewry were merely added as supplement glosses. Some of the most celebrated hymns were written at in Safed by poets such as **Israel Najara** and**Solomon Alkabetz**. The town was also a centre of Jewish mysticism, notable kabbalists included **Moses Cordovero** and the German-born Naphtali Hertz ben Jacob Elhanan. A new method of understanding the **kabbalah** was developed by Palestinian mystic **Isaac Luria**, and espoused by his student **Chaim Vital**. In Safed, the Jews developed a number of branches of trade, especially in grain, spices, textiles and dyeing. In 1577, a **Hebrew* *printing press** was established in Safed. The 8,000 or 10,000 Jews in Safed in 1555 grew to 20,000 or 30,000 by the end of the century.*

*Old Yishuv*
*

*
*Jewish** life in the **Land of Israel*

*Key events*




*Aliya of Nachmanides (1267)*
*Hebron** and **Safed** massacres (1517)*
*Revival of Tiberias (1563)*
*Sack of Tiberias (1660)*
*Hebron massacre (1834)*
*Safed attack (1838)*
*Jerusalem expansion*
*Petach Tikva founded (1878)*


*Key figures*




*Ishtori Haparchi** (d. 1313)*
*Joseph Saragossi** (d. 1507)*
*Obadiah MiBartenura** (d. 1515)*
*Levi ibn Habib** (d. 1545)*
*Jacob Berab** (d. 1546)*
*Joseph Nasi** (d. 1579)*
*Moses Galante** (d. 1689)*
*Moses ibn Habib** (d. 1696)*
*Yehuda he-Hasid** (d. 1700)*
*Haim Abulafia** (d. 1744)*
*Menachem Mendel** (d. 1788)*
*Haim Farhi** (d. 1820)*
*Jacob Saphir** (d. 1886)*
*Haim Aharon Valero** (d. 1923)*

Ramban (1267)

Abraham Avinu (1540)

Johanan ben Zakai (1600s)


In around 1563, Joseph Nasi secured permission from Sultan Selim II to acquire Tiberias and seven surrounding villages to create a Jewish city-state. He hoped that large numbers of Jewish refugees and Marranos would settle there, free from fear and oppression; indeed, the persecuted Jews of Cori, Italy, numbering about 200 souls, decided to emigrate to Tiberias.Nasi had the walls of the town rebuilt by 1564 and attempted to turn it into a self-sufficient textile manufacturing center by planting mulberry trees for the cultivation of silk. Nevertheless, a number of factors during the following years contributed to the plan's ultimate failure. Nasi's aunt, Doña Gracia Mendes Nasi supported a_yeshiva_ in the town for many years until her death in 1569. 

In 1567, a Yemenite scholar and Rabbi, Zechariah Dhahiri, visited Safed and wrote of his experiences in a book entitled _Sefer Ha-Musar_. His vivid descriptions of the town Safed and of Rabbi Joseph Karo’s _yeshiva_ are of primary importance to historians, seeing that they are a first-hand account of these places, and the only extant account which describes the _yeshiva_ of the great Sephardic Rabbi, Joseph Karo.[127]

In 1576, the Jewish community of Safed faced an expulsion order: 1,000 prosperous families were to be deported to Cyprus, "for the good of the said island", with another 500 the following year.[128] The order was later rescinded due to the realisation of the financial gains of Jewish rental income.[129] In 1586, the Jews of Istanbul agreed to build a fortified _khan_ to provide a refuge for Safed's Jews against "night bandits and armed thieves."[128]

In 1569, the Radbaz moved to Jerusalem, but soon moved to Safed to escape the high taxes imposed on Jews by the authorities.

In 1610, the Yochanan ben Zakai Synagogue in Jerusalem was completed.[130] It became the main synagogue of the Sephardic Jews, the place where their chief rabbi was invested. The adjacent study hall which had been added by 1625 later became the Synagogue of Elijah the Prophet.[130]




*Installation of the Chacham Bashi at the Ben Zakai Synagogue, 1893. According to legend, the synagogue stands on the site of the study hall of 1st-century sage, Rabban**Yochanan ben Zakai**. The current building was constructed in 1610.*



The Near East earthquake of 1759 destroys much of Safed killing 2000 people with 190 Jews among the dead, and also destroys Tiberias.

The disciples of the Vilna Gaon settled in the land of Israel almost a decade after the arrival of two of his pupils, R. Hayim of Vilna and R. Israel ben Samuel of Shklov. In all there were three groups of the Gaon's students which emigrated to the land of Israel. They formed the basis of the Ashkenazi communities of Jerusalem and Safed, setting up what was known as the Kollel Perushim. Their arrival encouraged an Ashkenazi revival in Jerusalem, whose Jewish community until this time was mostly Sephardi. Many of the descendants of the disciples became leading figures in modern Israeli society. The Gaon himself also set forth with his pupils to the Land, but for an unknown reason he turned back and returned to Vilna where he died soon after.

During the Peasants' Revolt under Muhammad Ali of Egypt's occupation, Jews were targeted in the 1834 looting of Safed and the 1834 Hebron massacre. *By 1844,**some sources report that Jews had become** the largest population group in Jerusalem and by 1890 an absolute majority in the city.*


----------



## Shusha (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Post your evidence of the first temple for starters. I asked for that several posts ago.



But this is why I need to know your criteria.  There is no point in posting evidence if you won't accept it.  Define your criteria and I will post my evidence.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


The Arab Palestinian IslamoNazis will go the way of other failed ideological movements based on hatred and racism.  The millions of Jews are now in a strong, prosperous Israel in their ancestral, religious and cultural homeland and aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Louie Loo Looney, did it every occur to you that it really doesn't matter what you and your sock Monte say here?


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Physical evidence like...
> 
> From 705 CE: Al-Aqsa Mosque - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


Evidence of Muslim invasions, moron, not of the existence of a Palestine and a Palestinian people.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Truly, the guy is breath of fresh air in today's world of radical Islamist's.  So funny.  How can we get more like him here?


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Just imagine how miserable pro Israel lives would be without a board like this to keep us laughing in this troubled world.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


The Hebron massacre of 1929 wasn't the only one, of course, there were other recroded massacres of these Jews that according to these IslamoNazi assholes, were never there!  LOL:

1660 destruction of Safed - Wikipedia

The towns of Safed and nearby Tiberias, with substantial Jewish communities, were destroyed.[1][2][3][4][5][6][7] Only a few of the former residents of Safed had returned to the town after the destruction.[6][7]  The community however recovered within several years, whereas Tiberias lay in waste for decades.

Safed's central role in Jewish life in Galilee declined after the late 16th century, when it had been a major city with a population of 15,000 Jews.[9] *By the second half of the seventeenth century Safed still had a majority Jewish community with 200 "houses" and some 4,000 to 5,000 Jewish residents, while about 100 "houses" (multiple family units) in the town were Muslim.*


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Post your evidence of the first temple for starters. I asked for that several posts ago.
> ...


Evidence is not necessarily proof, just post any evidence of the first temple. Let's start there.


----------



## Shusha (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



See, you want to keep your criteria undefined so that no matter what I post -- you will have "cause" to dispute it.  Define your criteria.  I will either meet it or argue why your definition of criteria is faulty.  I'm going to try to meet it, unless your criteria is silly -- like things didn't exist unless there is physical evidence remaining of the destroyed object.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



These & other incidents are well documented attacks on the Jews in the land long before what the Pali supporters blame on the Zionists since 1948.  It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## montelatici (May 19, 2017)

The native people of Palestine rightly resented the arrival of people from Europe that threatened their future, be they the Jews from Spain and Portugal after 1492 or the Zionists later.  To think otherwise is the called the Jew mentality.


----------



## Shusha (May 19, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The native people of Palestine rightly resented the arrival of people from Europe that threatened their future, be they the Jews from Spain and Portugal after 1492 or the Zionists later.  To think otherwise is the called the Jew mentality.



Translation:  Arabs rightly resented someone taking land the Arabs rightfully stole.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Fucking idiot, I bet you even failed your the Islamic education you got at your mosque madrassa: 

Arch of Titus - Wikipedia

The south panel depicts the spoils taken from the Temple in Jerusalem. The golden candelabrum or Menorah is the main focus and is carved in deep relief. Other sacred objects being carried in the triumphal procession are the Gold Trumpets, the fire pans for removing the ashes from the altar, and the Table of Shew bread.[7] These spoils were likely originally colored gold, with the background in blue.[7] In 2012 the Arch of Titus Digital Restoration Project discovered remains of yellow ochre paint on the menorah relief.[8]


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


You are paranoid. I would honestly love to see any evidence ay all of the first temple. Please, for the love of G-d, post what you got. I am truly interested here and couldn't give to shits about disputing anything.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


So not only are you stupid and illiterate, but blind as well.  The Colosseum was built with the gold the Romans stole from the First Temple, and then the Catholic Church stole all it's marble and gold to build the Vatican.  

True story.


----------



## montelatici (May 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Are you so stupid to believe that a little backwater place had enough wealth to build anything but a few of the public latrines in Rome?  Read some real Roman history, not just Jew propaganda.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


The Collosseum in Rome was built by not only the Temple's wealth, but by imported Jewish slaves after the sacking of Jerusalem.  That's why there is an ancient Jewish quarter that still exists in Rome, which I have visited.  Any Italian Christian living in Rome will tell you that.  

In fact that's exactly what our private tour guide told us, the Colosseum was built with Jewish gold and the labor of Jewish slaves. And he was a history and archeology major.  Interesting how years later, the Church looted the magnificent Colosseum to build their "Vatican" which is filled statues and idols people inside bow to.  What goes around comes around.


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Here we go, retard, why do I always have to educate you and your stupid sock:

Colosseum 'built with loot from sack of Jerusalem temple'

THE Colosseum, the huge Roman amphitheatre used for animal shows and gladiatorial combat, was built with the spoils of the sack of the Jewish temple in Jerusalem, a new archaeological find suggests.

A recently deciphered inscription was made public yesterday as organisers prepared for an exhibition on the monument, opening next week. A feature of the show is a large, altar-like stone with a chiselled Latin inscription, which tells how a senator, Lampaudius, had the Colosseum restored in AD 443.

*Oooops!*


----------



## Roudy (May 19, 2017)

Colosseum - Wikipedia

*Construction was funded by the opulent spoils taken from the Jewish Temple after the Great Jewish Revolt in 70 AD led to the Siege of Jerusalem. *According to a reconstructed inscription found on the site, "the emperor Vespasian ordered this new amphitheatre to be erected from his general's share of the booty." Along with the spoils, estimated 100,000 Jewish prisoners were brought back to Rome after the war, and many contributed to the massive workforce needed for construction. The slaves undertook manual labor such as working in the quarries at Tivoli where the travertine was quarried, along with lifting and transporting the quarried stones 20 miles from Tivoli to Rome.[16] Along with this free source of unskilled labor, teams of professional Roman builders, engineers, artists, painters and decorators undertook the more specialized tasks necessary for building the Colosseum.

Construction of the Colosseum began under the rule of Vespasian[4] in around 70–72 AD (73-75 AD according to some sources)[16] The Colosseum had been completed up to the third story by the time of Vespasian's death in 79. The top level was finished by his son, Titus, in 80,[4] and the inaugural games were held in A.D. 80 or 81.[16] Dio Cassius recounts that over 9,000 wild animals were killed during the inaugural games of the amphitheatre. Commemorative coinage was issued celebrating the inauguration.[17] The building was remodelled further under Vespasian's younger son, the newly designated Emperor Domitian, who constructed the _hypogeum_, a series of underground tunnels used to house animals and slaves. He also added a gallery to the top of the Colosseum to increase its seating capacity.[18]


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> The Collosseum in Rome was built by not only the Temple's wealth, but by imported Jewish slaves after the sacking of Jerusalem.  That's why there is an ancient Jewish quarter that still exists in Rome, which I have visited.  Any Italian Christian living in Rome will tell you that.


Every time I think that you can't post something dumber, you do. The Jewish quarter in Rome has NOTHING AT ALL TO DO WITH JEWISH SLAVES, you moron. 

But then again, you think the Europeans who occupy Palestine today have something to do with the Jews from biblical times.


----------



## louie888 (May 19, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Oops? LOL, you must of crapped yourself again.





Looks like mommy has to change that diaper again.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The Collosseum in Rome was built by not only the Temple's wealth, but by imported Jewish slaves after the sacking of Jerusalem.  That's why there is an ancient Jewish quarter that still exists in Rome, which I have visited.  Any Italian Christian living in Rome will tell you that.
> ...


Again I have to educate the Neanderthal. how do you think the Jews got to Rome in the first place?


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Looks like Abdul is hungry. Are you fasting again?  It isn't Ramadung yet.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 20, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Louie self destructs again.  Heh Heh!

Archaeological Evidence for Solomon's Temple!


----------



## louie888 (May 20, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


I doubt even shusha accepts that as evidence for the first temple. I mean a link from UK Apologetics quoting Israel’s Geological Institute? Did any outside scientists corroborate or even peer review this work lol. I'll help you here... NO!

The link even states that it was dated over 500 after the supposed temple was supposedly destroyed.  

Please read what is contained in the links you post PRIOR  to posting. This will save me time and you embarrassment.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2017)

You show the idiot proof, that on a two thousand year old Roman arch the evidence of the sacking of Jerusalem and what the Romans did with the temple's gold, and he keeps braying like a donkey.  This is why there will never be peace in the Middle East, too many ignorant donkeys like Achmed Louie the looney.


----------



## louie888 (May 20, 2017)

Yeah, awwwwwkward...


----------



## Hollie (May 20, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Yeah, awwwwwkward...



Awkward for you, this time and all the other times you cut and pasted this same unsourced picture you found on the web.


----------



## louie888 (May 20, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, awwwwwkward...
> ...


You're being both silly and stupid. Each of those dots can be referenced from the Jew edited wikipedia itself...

*Acre Subdistrict*
See also: Acre Subdistrict

al-Bassa - military assault, expulsion by Yishuv forces, 14 May 1948[5]
al-Birwa - military assault, 11 June 1948[5] or mid-July
al-Damun - military assault, 15–16 July 1948.[5]
al-Ghabisiyya[5]
al-Kabri – military assault, fear, 21 May 1948.[5]
al-Manshiyya – military assault, 14 May 1948[5]
al-Mansura – expulsion by Yishuv forces, early November 1948[5]
al-Nabi Rubin
al-Nahr - military assault, 21 May 1948.[5]
al-Ruways
al-Sumayriyya military assault, 14 May 1948[5]
al-Tall (Tell) - military assault, 21 May 1948[5]
Amqa - military assault, 10–11 July 1948.[5]
Arab al-Samniyya

Az-Zeeb (al-Zib) - military assault, 14 May 1948[5]
Dayr al-Qassi
Iqrit - expulsion by Yishuv forces, early November 1948.[5]
Kafr 'Inan – expulsion by Yishuv forces, February 1949[5]
Khirbat Iribbin
Khirbat Jiddin
Kuwaykat – military assault, 10 July 1948.[5]
Mi'ar
Sha'ab[6]
Suhmata - military assault, 30 October 1948[5]
Suruh - expulsion by Yishuv forces, early November 1948[5]
Tarbikha, expulsion by Yishuv forces, early November 1948[5]
Umm al-Faraj - military assault, 21 May 1948[5]
*Beersheba Subdistrict*
See also: Beersheba Subdistrict

al-Imara
al-Jammama
al-Khalasa
Beersheba, military assault, expulsions, 20 October 1948
Umm al-Rashrash
*Beisan Subdistrict*
See also: Beisan Subdistrict

al-Ashrafiyya
Al-Bira
al-Fatur
al-Ghazzawiyya
al-Hamidiyya
Al-Hamra
al-Khunayzir
al-Murassas
al-Sakhina
al-Samiriyya

al-Tira
Arab al-'Arida
Arab al-Bawati
Arab al-Safa
Beisan
Danna
Farwana
Jabbul
Kafra
Kawkab al-Hawa

Khirbat Al-Taqa
Khirbat Umm Sabuna
Khirbat Zawiya
Masil al-Jizl
Qumya
Sirin - Arab evacuation order, April–May 1948.[7]
Tall al-Shawk
Umm 'Ajra
Yubla
Zab'a




The well at al-Khalasa, 1900–26





Israeli troops in Beersheba, 20 October 1948

*Gaza Subdistrict*
See also: Gaza Subdistrict

al-Batani al-Gharbi
al-Batani al-Sharqi
al-Faluja
al-Jaladiyya
al-Jiyya
al-Jura
al-Khisas
al-Masmiyya al-Kabira
al-Masmiyya al-Saghira
al-Muharraqa
al-Sawafir al-Gharbiyya
al-Sawafir al-Shamaliyya
al-Sawafir al-Sharqiyya
Arab Suqrir
Isdud
al-Majdal

Barbara
Barqa
Bayt 'Affa
Bayt Daras
Bayt Jirja
Bayt Tima
Bil'in
Burayr
Dayr Sunayd
Dimra
Hamama
Hatta
Hiribya
Huj
Hulayqat
Ibdis

Iraq al-Manshiyya
Iraq Suwaydan
Julis
Jusayr
Karatiyya
Kawfakha
Kawkaba
Najd
Ni'ilya
Qastina
Simsim
Summil
Tall al-Turmus
Yasur




Al-Faluja, 28 February 1949

*Haifa Subdistrict*
See also: Haifa Subdistrict

Abu Shusha
Abu Zurayq
al-Butaymat
al-Ghubayya al-Fawqa
al-Ghubayya al-Tahta
Al-Jalama
al-Kafrayn
al-Mansi
Al-Mazar
al-Rihaniyya
al-Sarafand
al-Sindiyana
al-Tira
Arab al-Fuqara
Arab al-Nufay'at
Arab Zahrat al-Dumayri
Atlit
Ayn Ghazal

Balad al-Sheikh
Barrat Qisarya
Burayka
Qisarya
Daliyat al-Rawha'
Ayn Hawd
Hawsha
Ijzim
Jaba'
Kabara
Kafr Lam
Khirbat Al-Burj
Khirbat Al-Dumun
Khirbat Al-Kasayir
Khirbat Al-Manara
Khirbat Al-Mansura
Khirbat al-Sarkas
Khirbat al-Sawamir

Khirbat al-Shuna
Khirbat Lid
Khirbat Qumbaza
Khirbat Sa'sa'
Khubbayza
Naghnaghiya
Qamun
Qannir
Qira
Sabbarin
Tantura
Tiberias
Umm ash Shauf
Umm az-Zinat
Wa'arat al-Sarris
Wadi Ara
Yajur




Ein Hod, 2009





Wadi Ara, 2007

*Hebron Subdistrict*
See also: Hebron Subdistrict

'Ajjur
al-Dawayima - massacre[8]
al-Qubayba
az-Zakariyya
Barqusya
Bayt Jibrin

Bayt Nattif
Dayr Nakhkhas
Deir al-Dubban
Khirbat Umm Burj
Kudna
Mughallis

Ra'na
Tell es-Safi
Zayta
Zikrin




Bayt Jibrin, 2005

*Jaffa Subdistrict*
See also: Jaffa Subdistrict

Abu Kishk
al-'Abbasiyya
al-Haram
al-Jammasin al-Gharbi
al-Jammasin al-Sharqi
al-Khayriyya
al-Mas'udiyya
al-Mirr

al-Muwaylih
al-Safiriyya
al-Sawalima
al-Shaykh Muwannis
Bayt Dajan
Biyar 'Adas
Fajja
Ijlil al-Qibliyya

Ijlil al-Shamaliyya
Jarisha
Kafr 'Ana
Rantiya
Salama
Saqiya
Yazur




Yazur, 2008

*Jenin Subdistrict*
See also: Jenin Subdistrict

Al-Mazar
Ayn al-Mansi
Khirbat al-Jawfa
Lajjun
Nuris
Zir'in




Zir'in, 1918

*Jerusalem Subdistrict*
See also: Jerusalem Subdistrict

al-Burayj
al-Jura
al-Qabu
al-Walaja
Allar
al-Qastal
Aqqur
Artuf
Ayn Karim
Bayt 'Itab
Bayt Mahsir
Bayt Naqquba
Bayt Thul
Bayt Umm al-Mays

Dayr 'Amr
Dayr Aban
Dayr al-Hawa
Dayr al-Shaykh
Dayr Rafat
Deir Yassin
Ishwa
Islin
Jarash
Kasla
Khirbat al-'Umur
Khirbat Al-Lawz
Khirbat al-Tannur
Khirbat Ism Allah

Lifta
al-Maliha
Nitaf
Qalunya
Ras Abu 'Ammar
Romema
Sar'a
Saris
Sataf
Sheikh Badr
Suba
Sufla




Postcard from Ayn Karim (Ein Karem)





Deir Yassin, now part of the Kfar Shaul Mental Health Center

*Nazareth Subdistrict*
See also: Nazareth Subdistrict

al-Mujaydil
Indur
Ma'alul
Saffuriyya
*Ramle Subdistrict*
See also: Ramle Subdistrict

Abu al-Fadl
Abu Shusha
Ajanjul
al-Barriyya
al-Burj
al-Haditha
al-Khayma
al-Kunayyisa
al-Maghar
al-Mansura
al-Mukhayzin
al-Muzayri'a
al-Na'ani
al-Qubab
al-Qubayba
al-Tina
al-Tira
Aqir
Barfiliya
Bashshit

Bayt Jiz
Bayt Nabala
Bayt Shanna
Bayt Susin
Bir Ma'in
Bir Salim
Daniyal
Dayr Abu Salama
Dayr Ayyub
Dayr Muhaysin
Dayr Tarif
Idnibba
Innaba
Jilya
Jimzu
Kharruba
Khirbat al-Buwayra
Khirbat al-Duhayriyya
Khirbat Bayt Far
Khirbat Zakariyya

Khulda
Latrun
Majdal Yaba
Nabi Rubin
Qatra
Qazaza
Qula
Sajad
Salbit
Sarafand al-Amar
Sarafand al-Kharab
Saydun
Shahma
Shilta
Umm Kalkha
Wadi Hunayn
Yibna
Zarnuqa




Lydda in 1920





Ramle between 1870 and 1880





The Trappist monastery in Latrun

*Safad Subdistrict*
See also: Safad Subdistrict

'Akbara
Abil al-Qamh
al-'Abisiyya
al-'Ulmaniyya
al-'Urayfiyya
al-Butayha
al-Buwayziyya
al-Dawwara
al-Dirbashiyya
al-Dirdara
al-Hamra'
al-Husayniyya
al-Ja'una
al-Khalisa
al-Khisas
Al-Malkiyya
al-Manshiyya
al-Mansura
al-Muftakhira
al-Na'ima
al-Nabi Yusha'
al-Qudayriyya
al-Ras al-Ahmar
al-Salihiyya
al-Sammu'i
al-Sanbariyya

al-Shawka al-Tahta
al-Shuna
al-Wayziyya
al-Zahiriyya al-Tahta
al-Zanghariyya
al-Zuq al-Fawqani
al-Zuq al-Tahtani
Alma
Ammuqa
Arab al-Shamalina
Arab al-Zubayd
Baysamun
Biriyya
Dallata
Dayshum
Ein al-Zeitun
Fara
Farradiyya
Fir'im
Ghabbatiyya
Ghuraba
Harrawi
Hunin
Jahula
Jubb Yusuf
Kafr Bir'im

Khan al-Duwayr
Khirbat al-Muntar
Khirbat Karraza
Khiyam al-Walid
Kirad al-Baqqara
Kirad al-Ghannama
Lazzaza
Madahil
Mallaha
Mansurat al-Khayt
Marus
Meiron
Mughr al-Khayt
Qabba'a
Qadas
Qaddita
Qaytiyya
Sa'sa'
Sabalan
Safad
Safsaf - massacre[9]
Saliha - massacre[8]
Taytaba
Tulayl
Yarda
al-Zawiya




Ein al-Zeitun





Safad, 1908

*Tiberias Subdistrict*
See also: Tiberias Subdistrict

Al-'Ubaydiyya
al-Dalhamiyya
al-Hamma
al-Majdal
al-Manara
al-Manshiyya
al-Mansura
al-Nuqayb

al-Samakiyya
al-Samra
al-Shajara
Awlam
Ghuwayr Abu Shusha
Hadatha
Hittin
Kafr Sabt

Khirbat al-Wa'ra al-Sawda'
Lubya
Ma'dhar
Nasir ad-Din
Nimrin
Samakh
Tabgha
Yaquq




Samakh, 2006





Hittin, 1934

*Tulkarm Subdistrict*
See also: Tulkarm Subdistrict

al-Jalama
al-Manshiyya
Bayyarat Hannun
Fardisya
Ghabat Kafr Sur
Kafr Saba

Khirbat al-Majdal
Khirbat al-Zababida
Khirbat Bayt Lid
Khirbat Zalafa
Miska
Qaqun

Raml Zayta
Tabsur
Umm Khalid
Wadi al-Hawarith
Wadi Qabbani




Qaqun, 2008



List of Arab towns and villages depopulated during the 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia


Yeah, awwwwwwkward!


----------



## Hollie (May 20, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Well yeah, awkward for you, obviously. 

You hoped to dance around your undated, unsourced and therefore unreliable cut and paste picture. 

You hoped to bury your earlier, nonsensical cutting and pasting by cutting and pasting pages of material from wiki. You further minimized your own credibility with references to the "Jew edited wiki" and then proceeded to spam the thread with pages of cutting and pasting you have cut and pasted before.

Effectively, you managed to trivialize your own cutting and pasting by spamming the thread with cut and paste pictures of unknown origin or authenticity and dumping pages of repetitive cutting and pasting with no connection to your earlier cutting and pasting. 

Awkward.


----------



## louie888 (May 20, 2017)

All those places were real prior to zionism. Yeah, really awkward.


----------



## Hollie (May 20, 2017)

louie888 said:


> All those places were real prior to zionism. Yeah, really awkward.



How do you know that if, as you have identified, you're using the "Jew edited wiki". 

Yeah, really awkward.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, awwwwwkward...
> ...


He found this map on the Disney site, right next to the picture of Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > All those places were real prior to zionism. Yeah, really awkward.
> ...


----------



## louie888 (May 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Here you can find links to each of those dots on the map...

*Acre Subdistrict*
See also: Acre Subdistrict

al-Bassa - military assault, expulsion by Yishuv forces, 14 May 1948[5]
al-Birwa - military assault, 11 June 1948[5] or mid-July
al-Damun - military assault, 15–16 July 1948.[5]
al-Ghabisiyya[5]
al-Kabri – military assault, fear, 21 May 1948.[5]
al-Manshiyya – military assault, 14 May 1948[5]
al-Mansura – expulsion by Yishuv forces, early November 1948[5]
al-Nabi Rubin
al-Nahr - military assault, 21 May 1948.[5]
al-Ruways
al-Sumayriyya military assault, 14 May 1948[5]
al-Tall (Tell) - military assault, 21 May 1948[5]
Amqa - military assault, 10–11 July 1948.[5]
Arab al-Samniyya

Az-Zeeb (al-Zib) - military assault, 14 May 1948[5]
Dayr al-Qassi
Iqrit - expulsion by Yishuv forces, early November 1948.[5]
Kafr 'Inan – expulsion by Yishuv forces, February 1949[5]
Khirbat Iribbin
Khirbat Jiddin
Kuwaykat – military assault, 10 July 1948.[5]
Mi'ar
Sha'ab[6]
Suhmata - military assault, 30 October 1948[5]
Suruh - expulsion by Yishuv forces, early November 1948[5]
Tarbikha, expulsion by Yishuv forces, early November 1948[5]
Umm al-Faraj - military assault, 21 May 1948[5]
*Beersheba Subdistrict*
See also: Beersheba Subdistrict

al-Imara
al-Jammama
al-Khalasa
Beersheba, military assault, expulsions, 20 October 1948
Umm al-Rashrash
*Beisan Subdistrict*
See also: Beisan Subdistrict

al-Ashrafiyya
Al-Bira
al-Fatur
al-Ghazzawiyya
al-Hamidiyya
Al-Hamra
al-Khunayzir
al-Murassas
al-Sakhina
al-Samiriyya

al-Tira
Arab al-'Arida
Arab al-Bawati
Arab al-Safa
Beisan
Danna
Farwana
Jabbul
Kafra
Kawkab al-Hawa

Khirbat Al-Taqa
Khirbat Umm Sabuna
Khirbat Zawiya
Masil al-Jizl
Qumya
Sirin - Arab evacuation order, April–May 1948.[7]
Tall al-Shawk
Umm 'Ajra
Yubla
Zab'a




The well at al-Khalasa, 1900–26





Israeli troops in Beersheba, 20 October 1948
*Gaza Subdistrict*
See also: Gaza Subdistrict

al-Batani al-Gharbi
al-Batani al-Sharqi
al-Faluja
al-Jaladiyya
al-Jiyya
al-Jura
al-Khisas
al-Masmiyya al-Kabira
al-Masmiyya al-Saghira
al-Muharraqa
al-Sawafir al-Gharbiyya
al-Sawafir al-Shamaliyya
al-Sawafir al-Sharqiyya
Arab Suqrir
Isdud
al-Majdal

Barbara
Barqa
Bayt 'Affa
Bayt Daras
Bayt Jirja
Bayt Tima
Bil'in
Burayr
Dayr Sunayd
Dimra
Hamama
Hatta
Hiribya
Huj
Hulayqat
Ibdis

Iraq al-Manshiyya
Iraq Suwaydan
Julis
Jusayr
Karatiyya
Kawfakha
Kawkaba
Najd
Ni'ilya
Qastina
Simsim
Summil
Tall al-Turmus
Yasur




Al-Faluja, 28 February 1949
*Haifa Subdistrict*
See also: Haifa Subdistrict

Abu Shusha
Abu Zurayq
al-Butaymat
al-Ghubayya al-Fawqa
al-Ghubayya al-Tahta
Al-Jalama
al-Kafrayn
al-Mansi
Al-Mazar
al-Rihaniyya
al-Sarafand
al-Sindiyana
al-Tira
Arab al-Fuqara
Arab al-Nufay'at
Arab Zahrat al-Dumayri
Atlit
Ayn Ghazal

Balad al-Sheikh
Barrat Qisarya
Burayka
Qisarya
Daliyat al-Rawha'
Ayn Hawd
Hawsha
Ijzim
Jaba'
Kabara
Kafr Lam
Khirbat Al-Burj
Khirbat Al-Dumun
Khirbat Al-Kasayir
Khirbat Al-Manara
Khirbat Al-Mansura
Khirbat al-Sarkas
Khirbat al-Sawamir

Khirbat al-Shuna
Khirbat Lid
Khirbat Qumbaza
Khirbat Sa'sa'
Khubbayza
Naghnaghiya
Qamun
Qannir
Qira
Sabbarin
Tantura
Tiberias
Umm ash Shauf
Umm az-Zinat
Wa'arat al-Sarris
Wadi Ara
Yajur




Ein Hod, 2009





Wadi Ara, 2007
*Hebron Subdistrict*
See also: Hebron Subdistrict

'Ajjur
al-Dawayima - massacre[8]
al-Qubayba
az-Zakariyya
Barqusya
Bayt Jibrin

Bayt Nattif
Dayr Nakhkhas
Deir al-Dubban
Khirbat Umm Burj
Kudna
Mughallis

Ra'na
Tell es-Safi
Zayta
Zikrin




Bayt Jibrin, 2005
*Jaffa Subdistrict*
See also: Jaffa Subdistrict

Abu Kishk
al-'Abbasiyya
al-Haram
al-Jammasin al-Gharbi
al-Jammasin al-Sharqi
al-Khayriyya
al-Mas'udiyya
al-Mirr

al-Muwaylih
al-Safiriyya
al-Sawalima
al-Shaykh Muwannis
Bayt Dajan
Biyar 'Adas
Fajja
Ijlil al-Qibliyya

Ijlil al-Shamaliyya
Jarisha
Kafr 'Ana
Rantiya
Salama
Saqiya
Yazur




Yazur, 2008
*Jenin Subdistrict*
See also: Jenin Subdistrict

Al-Mazar
Ayn al-Mansi
Khirbat al-Jawfa
Lajjun
Nuris
Zir'in




Zir'in, 1918
*Jerusalem Subdistrict*
See also: Jerusalem Subdistrict

al-Burayj
al-Jura
al-Qabu
al-Walaja
Allar
al-Qastal
Aqqur
Artuf
Ayn Karim
Bayt 'Itab
Bayt Mahsir
Bayt Naqquba
Bayt Thul
Bayt Umm al-Mays

Dayr 'Amr
Dayr Aban
Dayr al-Hawa
Dayr al-Shaykh
Dayr Rafat
Deir Yassin
Ishwa
Islin
Jarash
Kasla
Khirbat al-'Umur
Khirbat Al-Lawz
Khirbat al-Tannur
Khirbat Ism Allah

Lifta
al-Maliha
Nitaf
Qalunya
Ras Abu 'Ammar
Romema
Sar'a
Saris
Sataf
Sheikh Badr
Suba
Sufla




Postcard from Ayn Karim (Ein Karem)





Deir Yassin, now part of the Kfar Shaul Mental Health Center
*Nazareth Subdistrict*
See also: Nazareth Subdistrict

al-Mujaydil
Indur
Ma'alul
Saffuriyya
*Ramle Subdistrict*
See also: Ramle Subdistrict

Abu al-Fadl
Abu Shusha
Ajanjul
al-Barriyya
al-Burj
al-Haditha
al-Khayma
al-Kunayyisa
al-Maghar
al-Mansura
al-Mukhayzin
al-Muzayri'a
al-Na'ani
al-Qubab
al-Qubayba
al-Tina
al-Tira
Aqir
Barfiliya
Bashshit

Bayt Jiz
Bayt Nabala
Bayt Shanna
Bayt Susin
Bir Ma'in
Bir Salim
Daniyal
Dayr Abu Salama
Dayr Ayyub
Dayr Muhaysin
Dayr Tarif
Idnibba
Innaba
Jilya
Jimzu
Kharruba
Khirbat al-Buwayra
Khirbat al-Duhayriyya
Khirbat Bayt Far
Khirbat Zakariyya

Khulda
Latrun
Majdal Yaba
Nabi Rubin
Qatra
Qazaza
Qula
Sajad
Salbit
Sarafand al-Amar
Sarafand al-Kharab
Saydun
Shahma
Shilta
Umm Kalkha
Wadi Hunayn
Yibna
Zarnuqa




Lydda in 1920





Ramle between 1870 and 1880





The Trappist monastery in Latrun
*Safad Subdistrict*
See also: Safad Subdistrict

'Akbara
Abil al-Qamh
al-'Abisiyya
al-'Ulmaniyya
al-'Urayfiyya
al-Butayha
al-Buwayziyya
al-Dawwara
al-Dirbashiyya
al-Dirdara
al-Hamra'
al-Husayniyya
al-Ja'una
al-Khalisa
al-Khisas
Al-Malkiyya
al-Manshiyya
al-Mansura
al-Muftakhira
al-Na'ima
al-Nabi Yusha'
al-Qudayriyya
al-Ras al-Ahmar
al-Salihiyya
al-Sammu'i
al-Sanbariyya

al-Shawka al-Tahta
al-Shuna
al-Wayziyya
al-Zahiriyya al-Tahta
al-Zanghariyya
al-Zuq al-Fawqani
al-Zuq al-Tahtani
Alma
Ammuqa
Arab al-Shamalina
Arab al-Zubayd
Baysamun
Biriyya
Dallata
Dayshum
Ein al-Zeitun
Fara
Farradiyya
Fir'im
Ghabbatiyya
Ghuraba
Harrawi
Hunin
Jahula
Jubb Yusuf
Kafr Bir'im

Khan al-Duwayr
Khirbat al-Muntar
Khirbat Karraza
Khiyam al-Walid
Kirad al-Baqqara
Kirad al-Ghannama
Lazzaza
Madahil
Mallaha
Mansurat al-Khayt
Marus
Meiron
Mughr al-Khayt
Qabba'a
Qadas
Qaddita
Qaytiyya
Sa'sa'
Sabalan
Safad
Safsaf - massacre[9]
Saliha - massacre[8]
Taytaba
Tulayl
Yarda
al-Zawiya




Ein al-Zeitun





Safad, 1908
*Tiberias Subdistrict*
See also: Tiberias Subdistrict

Al-'Ubaydiyya
al-Dalhamiyya
al-Hamma
al-Majdal
al-Manara
al-Manshiyya
al-Mansura
al-Nuqayb

al-Samakiyya
al-Samra
al-Shajara
Awlam
Ghuwayr Abu Shusha
Hadatha
Hittin
Kafr Sabt

Khirbat al-Wa'ra al-Sawda'
Lubya
Ma'dhar
Nasir ad-Din
Nimrin
Samakh
Tabgha
Yaquq




Samakh, 2006





Hittin, 1934
*Tulkarm Subdistrict*
See also: Tulkarm Subdistrict

al-Jalama
al-Manshiyya
Bayyarat Hannun
Fardisya
Ghabat Kafr Sur
Kafr Saba

Khirbat al-Majdal
Khirbat al-Zababida
Khirbat Bayt Lid
Khirbat Zalafa
Miska
Qaqun

Raml Zayta
Tabsur
Umm Khalid
Wadi al-Hawarith
Wadi Qabbani



Qaqun, 2008



List of Arab towns and villages depopulated during the 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia


----------



## Hollie (May 20, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



There's nothing to indicate that your phony cut and paste from wiki has any connection with your phony cut and paste picture. 

It's actually comical that you're cutting and pasting the same material from what you described as the "Jew edited wiki".


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 20, 2017)

Samuel Clemen's visit to Lebanon, Syria, and the Holy Land, sums up the area in "The Innocents Abroad" (pub.1867) where he described Palestine as follows:

"..... A desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds... a silent mournful expanse.... a desolation.... we never saw a human being on the whole route.... hardly a tree or shrub anywhere. Even the olive tree and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country." (The Innocents Abroad, p. 361-362)

He saw one human.  A nomad.   No thriving metropolis in the 1800's, nor in 1948.




The King of Jordan blamed Egypt for hanging those Arabs that left Israel out to dry.  He said it was to try to take Israel's land away.  He was correct.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 20, 2017)

When was the nation of Palestine founded?  What was it's capital?  Who were some of it's leaders before Arafat?


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



"List of cities named  and renamed by Arab / Muslim invaders".  Congratulations...You just accomplished jack shit.  And about half of them obviously had Hebrew names, renamed into Muslim names.  Even "Ramallah" had a Jewish name, Ramah, Muslim invaders added an "Allah" to it.  Are you happy to have made a fool of yourself?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You just say stuff that you know nothing about in hopes that nobody knows enough to catch you in your bullshit. Here are two villages from the above list and if you looked you could find many more.

Iqrit - Wikipedia


Miska - Wikipedia


Israel=bullshit


----------



## Hollie (May 20, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Those are the same YouTube videos you have cut and pasted multiple times across multiple threads. 

That seems to be a pattern of behavior with the islamic terrorist huggers.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


So you didn't miss them. You just ignored them and continued with your bullshit.


----------



## Hollie (May 20, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



So, you acknowledge spamming multiple threads with the same YouTube videos.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


So why do you talk shit if you had already seen them?


----------



## Hollie (May 20, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Why do you and the cabal of Islamic terrorist huggers share a common pattern of behavior that includes repetitive spamming?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Because you people keep shoveling shit.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Strange you bring up Lebanon, isn't that where your so called Palestinians killed over 150,000 Christians?  

Tinhead: "But but but they had no other choice!"


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Yup, same lame ass clips, same mutilated documents, same bullshit pictures, same lies and propaganda.  Funny thing is I have yet to bother even clicking on that stupid "sleepless" clip.  What a sad bunch.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Are you talking about Israel's proxy army?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Ignorant by choice.

Interesting concept.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



No I'm talking about Arafat and his group of murderous goons, did you forget what the animals did in Lebanon?  In essence they committed ethnic cleansing on the Lebanese Christians.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Oh so just because you know some Palestinians here in the US and they've told you lies, you assume everyone is as gullible and ignorant as you are?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


From someone who eats Israeli shit with a spoon.


----------



## Roudy (May 20, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


From someone who thinks Hamas-animals are human beings and eats Israeli shit as gourmet food.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2017)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Who was Israel's boogyman before Hamas?


----------



## louie888 (May 21, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Why do you and the cabal of jewish terrorist huggers share a common pattern of behavior that includes repetitive spamming?


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


You realize that Arabs themselves know that the Palestinian cause is all a big hoax, and they have been using the issue to divert the attention of their public for their own short comings?  But all of that is coming to a screeching end thanks to President Trump.  The Saudis, Jordanians, and Egyptians are now allied with Israel behind the scenes.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2017)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That is quite a *tool* box.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Again I like Your 'arguments' desperate.

Was the Jerusalem Talmud aka 'Palestinian Talmud' pohotoshopped or was it a Christian work?

Be honest for a second.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Interesting, all I see is another proof Jews were present, rights to their land, and connection to Jerusalem.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



_"Miska was founded by descendants of the *Arabian tribe of Miskain* in the *early days of the Islamic conquest* in the 7th century."_
_
Miska - مسكة -Tulkarm - Palestine Remembered_


----------



## Eloy (May 21, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Although there were no Jews nor Muslims present in Jerusalem in A.D. 1099, no-one doubts that, like Christians and Muslims, some Jews remained in the Holy Land over the centuries if not in any significant numbers. The problem for Christians and Muslims nowadays is that, like the Crusaders of old, Zionists are attempting to maintain an exclusively Jewish sectarian state in a land where the indigenous Arabs have been and continue to be displaced and dispossessed. Zionists refused to share the land with Christians and Muslims who have lived in Palestine for many centuries. It is the reason Israel, including Judea and Sumeria, is doomed to become an official Apartheid state.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Another collection of bogus slogans.

In fact the Russian Orthodoxy and the Vatican own and control lands in Jerusalem. As much as Druze, Bahai and many other religions in other places in Israel.

Edit: On the other hand Jews were banned from their holy sites for centuries by both Christians and Muslims. This is still the case on Temple Mount...and who who gave away the control over the Mount to the Muslim waqf?

Is there a more religiously-tolerant  country in the ME?


----------



## Eloy (May 21, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Being a sectarian state, Israel, including Judea and Sumeria, has within its constitution, laws, and politics, the seed of its own destruction. This is the nature of Zionism.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Just more slogans, don't You have a stick with a cardboard 

Does Israel have a constitution?


----------



## Eloy (May 21, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Israel has *Basic Laws* which serve in the place of a written constitution. A new proposed law which holds that only Jews have a right to self determination in Israel is expected to be added to the Basic Laws which deal with its government arrangements and human rights.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


 
Basic Laws are not a constitution. Why do You keep inventing stuff?

Yes Israel is the Jewish Homeland, yet the most tolerant country in the ME towards religious minorities.
Before 1948 Palestine was 'exclusively for Christians or Muslims', Jews were banned from visiting their holy places.

Good thing the Jews are back.


----------



## Eloy (May 21, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


The Basic Laws are constitutional in effect.
Palestine was understood by the British to be a homeland for the Jews because they said so in the Balfour Declaration but it was never meant to be an exclusively Jewish country. No doubt American Jews consider the United States to be their homeland but they will not declare Queens to be exclusively Jewish.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 21, 2017)

I'll bet Tinmore & Louie & the rest of their Pali terrorist supporting ilk even condemn Israel for saving thousands of Lebanese Chrisitian lives from Palestinian terrorists in the bunkers of Sabra & Shatila.

Strange you bring up Lebanon, isn't that where your so called Palestinians killed over 150,000 Christians?

Tinhead: "But but but they had no other choice!"[/QUOTE]
Are you talking about Israel's proxy army?[/QUOTE]

No I'm talking about Arafat and his group of murderous goons, did you forget what the animals did in Lebanon?  In essence they committed ethnic cleansing on the Lebanese Christians.[/QUOTE]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> I'll bet Tinmore & Louie & the rest of their Pali terrorist supporting ilk even condemn Israel for saving thousands of Lebanese Chrisitian lives from Palestinian terrorists in the bunkers of Sabra & Shatila.
> 
> Strange you bring up Lebanon, isn't that where your so called Palestinians killed over 150,000 Christians?
> 
> Tinhead: "But but but they had no other choice!"


Are you talking about Israel's proxy army?[/QUOTE]

No I'm talking about Arafat and his group of murderous goons, did you forget what the animals did in Lebanon?  In essence they committed ethnic cleansing on the Lebanese Christians.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
Israel started that mess.


----------



## Hollie (May 21, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



I have to chuckle at the little wannabe issuing legal opinions with nothing more than his ".... because I say so", agenda as evidence.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 21, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Now THAT'S funny.  You don't even know that Israel once even divided Jerusalem into 4 quarters, Jewish, Muslim, Christian & Armenian. And we all should know how that worked out.  Not exactly a lasting solution for peace.

Four Quarters of the Old City - Jerusalem 101


----------



## Hollie (May 21, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bet Tinmore & Louie & the rest of their Pali terrorist supporting ilk even condemn Israel for saving thousands of Lebanese Chrisitian lives from Palestinian terrorists in the bunkers of Sabra & Shatila.
> ...





> No I'm talking about Arafat and his group of murderous goons, did you forget what the animals did in Lebanon?  In essence they committed ethnic cleansing on the Lebanese Christians.
> Israel started that mess.



Why, yes. It was the fault of the Joooos. Isn't it always?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Thinking is not the Zionist's long suit.

If not for Israel, there would be no PLO.

Refute that!


----------



## Hollie (May 21, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Nothing to refute. You made a completely unsubstantiated claim. Pure conjecture on your part. 

In typical fashion, your bluster is just that: bluster.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 21, 2017)

If not for the Fedayeen there would be no PLO!  Refute that!


----------



## Hollie (May 21, 2017)

No Islam, no Islamic terrorism.


----------



## louie888 (May 21, 2017)

Hollie said:


> No Islam, no Islamic terrorism.


No Judaism, no Jewish terrorism.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 21, 2017)

No Muslims, no Crusades.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 21, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



My pleasure.
So the PLO is justified because there is an Israel? Terrorism would cease if only there was no land for the Jews to call home?    Is ISIS justified because there is a Syria? 
Japan would have never attacked the United States if there was no United States. 

Are you nuts?  The PLO is a direct result of Egypt.  They created Palestine by turning their backs on their own.
Where is the Jew's homeland?  Why aren't they allowed to have a little sliver of a Nation of their own?  All of the Arabs have their own lands.
King David's capital was Jerusalem.  What city was the capital of Palestine before those darn Israelis moved in next door?   Who was Arafat's predecessor?
There.  Refute that...


----------



## MJB12741 (May 21, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Great post..  Looking forward to their replies.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 21, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Hello!  Anybody home?


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Interesting how you whine about "apartheid" when the Palestinians have explicitly stated that their goal is to establish an Islamic Caliphate of Palestine governed by barbaric apartheid shariah laws.  It's right there in the Hamas Charter, perhaps you delusional morons should read it.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 21, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Golly gee.  Where have all the Pali supporters so suddenly disappeared to?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> If not for the Fedayeen there would be no PLO!  Refute that!


Nice deflection.

Why would there be a Palestine Liberation Organization if Palestine did not to be liberated?


----------



## MJB12741 (May 21, 2017)

Eh, Tinmore.  Think real real hard & try to keep up.  We are talking about this from the Irish Ram.

My pleasure.
So the PLO is justified because there is an Israel? Terrorism would cease if only there was no land for the Jews to call home? Is ISIS justified because there is a Syria? 
Japan would have never attacked the United States if there was no United States. 

Are you nuts? The PLO is a direct result of Egypt. They created Palestine by turning their backs on their own.
Where is the Jew's homeland? Why aren't they allowed to have a little sliver of a Nation of their own? All of the Arabs have their own lands.
King David's capital was Jerusalem. What city was the capital of Palestine before those darn Israelis moved in next door? Who was Arafat's predecessor?
There. Refute that...


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2017)

You people are desperate to deflect.


----------



## Hollie (May 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > No Islam, no Islamic terrorism.
> ...


No cut and paste gee-had, no laughs.


P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > If not for the Fedayeen there would be no PLO!  Refute that!
> ...



You display real ignorance and/or are belching more taqiyya. One or both?


----------



## Hollie (May 21, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> You people are desperate to deflect.



You never made a supportable claim. No need for pith and vinegar when others see no need to entertain your spamming.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 21, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > If not for the Fedayeen there would be no PLO!  Refute that!
> ...



Why?
Because they were not allowed to return to Syria, and Egypt where they came from.  Keep in mind that they had not been in "Palestine" which is de facto, Israel, for more than 24 months so they did not qualify for aid. 

Why?
For the same reason Russia invaded "liberated" Crimea. PLO/Hamas is to Muslim terrorists as Russia is to Crimea.


----------



## montelatici (May 21, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



How can the native Muslims and Christians of Palestine come from anywhere else other than Palestine?  How could they possibly come from some where else. Now the Jews, they came from Europe which is well documented.

These Hasbara propagandists don't realize that everyone else knows the facts, from source documentation.

*"AN INTERIM REPORT*
*ON THE*
*CIVIL ADMINISTRATION*
*OF*

*PALESTINE,*

*during the period*
*1st JULY, 1920--30th JUNE, 1921.*


*AN INTERIM REPORT*
*ON THE*
*CIVIL ADMINISTRATION*
*OF*
*PALESTINE.*

*I.--THE CONDITION OF PALESTINE AFTER THE WAR.*


There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages. Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems. A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race. Some 77,000 of the population are Christians, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.

The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. *Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews."*

https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unispal.nsf/0/349B02280A930813052565E90048ED1C


----------



## MJB12741 (May 21, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yeah Monte.  You see all the Jews in the land converted to Christianity.  And than all the Christians in the land converted to Islam.  So what we have now are the terrorist Jews of Hamas & the PLO killing Israeli Jews.  I tell  ya Monte, those Zionists just don't get it.  Right buddy?  Heh Heh!


----------



## montelatici (May 21, 2017)

You have finally figured out that the first converts to Christianity were Jews and Samaritans.  It has taken a while. 

The real question is why did a bunch of descendants of Europeans that converted to Judaism invade Palestine to remove the native Christian and Muslim people, whose ancestors were, as you finally have acknowledged, Jews, Samaritans etc.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

Did You really ask a question?

The answer any Jew should give to all this kinds of 'smart' questions is simple. But You won't like it.

It was given in the first verse of the Torah:

*"In the beginning of God's creation of the heavens and the earth."*

- and explained by Rashi:

*In the beginning*: Said Rabbi Isaac: It was not necessary to begin the Torah except from _“This month is to you,” (Exod. 12:2)_ which is the first commandment that the Israelites were commanded...
Now for what reason did He commence with “In the beginning?” Because of [the verse]_ “The strength of His works He related to His people, to give them the inheritance of the nations”_ _(Ps. 111:6). _
For if the nations of the world should say to Israel, “You are robbers, for you conquered by force the lands of the seven nations [of Canaan],” they will reply, "The entire earth belongs to the Holy One, blessed be He; He created it (this we learn from the story of the Creation) and gave it to whomever He deemed proper When He wished, He gave it to them, and when He wished, He took it away from them and gave it to us.

This was among the first things Jews taught their kids in schools  for centuries, all around the world - while being persecuted by the nations for merely being Jews and foreigners.


----------



## louie888 (May 21, 2017)

rylah said:


> ...This was among the first things Jews taught their kids in schools  for centuries, all around the world - while being persecuted by the nations for merely being Jews and foreigners.


*TRANSLATION: THEY COULD NOT LIVE IN PEACE ANYWHERE THEY MOVED.*


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



The main symptom of many of Your arguments is that You try to speak for all sides, while Yourself being actually none.

You speak for the Gazans, British, Palestinians and now Jews...
Most of the times it's in total opposition to what they see themselves, this time it's no different.
You're the last person to understand how Jews feel, or what went in the minds of the British governors at that time.

But one thing can be said for sure- IT WAS COMMON KNOWLEDGE that the homeland of Jews is in Israel. And it surely had an effect.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > ...This was among the first things Jews taught their kids in schools  for centuries, all around the world - while being persecuted by the nations for merely being Jews and foreigners.
> ...



No, they simply didn't have the numbers to stand for themselves, and were perceived as foreigners. Then came the witch hunters...

But the real answer has more to do with LIVING. We Jews received the prophecy from Moses, before entering Canaan, and before his death.
Moses prepared us for the upcoming exiles where "You won't know what the light of the next day brings"  and so on... He said we are to forget about surviving, but rather deal with LIVING.

That's why Jews say 'LeHaim' and bless the 'gefen'.


----------



## louie888 (May 21, 2017)

rylah said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Bullshit, try diocide, child sacrifice, banking crimes, the racist talmud being translated, etc..



rylah said:


> But the real answer has more to do with LIVING. We Jews received the prophecy from Moses, before entering Canaan, and before his death.
> Moses prepared us for the upcoming exiles where "You won't know what the light of the next day brings"  and so on... He said we are to forget about surviving, but rather deal with LIVING.
> 
> That's why Jews say 'LeHaim' and bless the 'gefen'.


And not once, prior to zionism had one of our rabbis or sages even suggested taking the holy land by force, let alone force that included the theft of land and murder of his children.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So, you consider yourself as non-Racist, even after comments like this?

You said on another thread that Trump should jail racists.

Do you think Trump should jail you?


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Who are You- from inquisition?

Of course many Rabbis have, it's a commandment from the Torah - to capture and inherit the land. Jews attempted and did so a number of times.

History for Dummies...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> When was the nation of Palestine founded?  What was it's capital?  Who were some of it's leaders before Arafat?



Well, I don't know.... Some could also make an argument that your Irish wouldn't have a right to their nation, because they were long without a nation of their own.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Well, I don't know... You're Irish.... Do you think the Irish IRA terrorists were terrorists because they're Irish, or because of a reaction to British colonization of Ulster?


----------



## louie888 (May 21, 2017)

rylah said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


*And not once, prior to zionism had one of our rabbis or sages even suggested taking the holy land by force, let alone force that included the theft of land and murder of his children.*


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > When was the nation of Palestine founded?  What was it's capital?  Who were some of it's leaders before Arafat?
> ...



When was the first time those who call themselves Palestinians constituted a distinct self governing nation?

Irish people have a distinct language and culture, and I don't think they held names of Mongol tribes...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Violence sure seems to follow around Jews like the plague.... When Jews lived mostly in Central-East Europe, this region was extremely brutal... Now that Jews left Central-East Europe, for the Middle-East.. Central-East Europe now sees peace, while now it's the Middle-East around Israel which is extremely brutal.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

rylah said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Are you arguing for one giant Arab state, rather than many smaller Arab states?

It's actually not in anyone's interest, especially most of all not in Israel's interest to have on giant Arab state.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Read the answer I gave You, it comes straight from the 1st verse in the Torah.


----------



## louie888 (May 21, 2017)

rylah said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Liar. NOTHING IN OUR TORAH INSTRUCTS US TO THIEVE AND MURDER.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



You're totally RIGHT.
And therefore was my answer from the Torah and the classic Rabbis, Rashi and Rabbi Itshak

It was given in the first verse of the Torah:

*"In the beginning of God's creation of the heavens and the earth."*

- and explained by Rashi:

*In the beginning*: Said Rabbi Isaac: It was not necessary to begin the Torah except from _“This month is to you,” (Exod. 12:2)_ which is the first commandment that the Israelites were commanded...
Now for what reason did He commence with “In the beginning?” Because of [the verse]_ “The strength of His works He related to His people, to give them the inheritance of the nations”_ _(Ps. 111:6)._
For if the nations of the world should say to Israel, “You are robbers, for you conquered by force the lands of the seven nations [of Canaan],” they will reply, "The entire earth belongs to the Holy One, blessed be He; He created it (this we learn from the story of the Creation) and gave it to whomever He deemed proper When He wished, He gave it to them, and when He wished, He took it away from them and gave it to us.


----------



## Shusha (May 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Bullshit, try diocide ...



Assuming you mean "deicide" (meaning the murder of a god), you can't possibly continue to hold up the fiction that you are Jewish. Jews would not use that term. Except possibly in mockery.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > When was the nation of Palestine founded?  What was it's capital?  Who were some of it's leaders before Arafat?
> ...



You could make that case for most of the earth.  Kingdoms usurping kingdoms.  Countries conquering countries.  No one is clambering for a reset.  The Arabs placed their brothers in that position, not to revive thir nation, but to make it easier to get at the Jews in Israel.
Don't take my word for it.  Take King Hussein of Jordan's word for it:



> The Arab nations that had rejected a Jewish state had added to the plight of the refugees by keeping them in refugee camps and not allowing them to integrate as Arab citizens in the countries where they had settled.  Since 1948 Arab leaders have approached the problem in an irresponsible manner...for political purposes.  This is ridiculous and, I could say, even criminal


.

I believe him more than today's UN agenda of carving up Israel.

But if you REALLY want to lay blame.  HERE ARE THE CULPRITS:
Arab Institute for Palestine Studies in Beirut, Lebanon:


> The majority of Arab refugees were NOT expelled by force, but fled of their OWN VOLITION.



April 27, 1950 The Arab National Committee of Haifa:


> The removal of the Arab inhabitants was VOLUNTARY and carried out AT OUR REQUEST. We proudly asked for the evacuation of the Arabs and their removal to neighboring countries.


The motivation for the Arabs to leave their homes came FROM THE ARABS, NOT THE JEWS.

When it comes out of their own mouths, pay attention.  They created the problem.  Why do you want Israel to give up their tiny sliver because things didn't go well for the Arabs when they invaded Israel?  The Jews publically asked them to stay.  Their loyalty to the Arabs ended right there.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit, try diocide ...
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I think it has always been the goal of the Arab league - unite all the middle east under Islam.

Expressed by the Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat:


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> [
> 
> 
> > The majority of Arab refugees were NOT expelled by force, but fled of their OWN VOLITION.
> ...



Or did  Arabs leave because of Massacres like this by Jews upon Arabs?

Deir Yassin massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



WOW


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Israel isn't Apartheid in the South-African sense... It's actually a lot worse than that.... When did South Africans have a buffer zone wall with armed guards shooting at Blacks in South Africa?

Well, Israel has just that at the border of Gaza... a buffer zone wall, with armed guards trained to shoot at trespassers.

Apartheid also didn't involve war, which  ended up blowing up Hospitals, Schools, and Power-plants.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



I'm not necessarily anti-Zionist, as much as I'm anti-Zionist crimes....Or that I support the Palestinian right to a real nation.

I actually think Israel was great for dumping off the Jewish menace... Out from Poland, Hungary, Ukraine, and Russia etc


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Don't worry, in less than 300 years there will be no Jew or Israeli outside of Zion.
And then...


----------



## Indeependent (May 21, 2017)

rylah said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


From your post to God's ears.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

rylah said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Are you saying American Jews will disappear, all 6 million of them?

On noes,  not another Holocaust.


----------



## Indeependent (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The end of the 6,000 year cycle is well within 275 years.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Doesn't have to be, depends solely on us.
עוֹשֶׂה שָׁלוֹם בִּמְרוֹמָיו, הוּא בְרַחֲמָיו יַעֲשֶׂה שָׁלוֹם עָלֵינוּ, וְעַל כָּל עַמּוֹ יִשְׂרָאֵל, וְאִמְרוּ אָמֵן. בָּרְכוּ אֶת ה' הַמְבֹרָךְ: בָּרוּךְ ה' הַמְבֹרָךְ לְעוֹלָם וָעֶד


----------



## louie888 (May 21, 2017)

Shusha said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit, try diocide ...
> ...


I'm pointing out the Christian opinion which was held for centuries. Jew hatred was not from jealousy as put forth by that moron roudy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Where was your God during the Holocaust?
Was he sleeping from eating Gefilte Fish, and drinking Manischewitz?


----------



## Indeependent (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Where was civilization during the Holocaust?
God is infinite, and therefore eternal, and there is existence beyond this material realm.
Otherwise, why would I bother learning and practicing Torah?
We'll all see what happens when God reveals the endgame.


----------



## louie888 (May 21, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> ...why would I bother learning and practicing Torah?...


HAHAHA...HAHAHA...HA!

Nowhere in the entire torah does G-d mention taking land by force, let alone in the holy land, let alone behind thieving from and murdering his children, asshole.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



But, but, but... I thought your God blew up Sodom, and Gomarrah for their sins, why didn't your God blow up Nazi Germany for their sins?


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



The answer is 'Crying, Hurting'

But this is way beyond the scope of the OP, and I think Your comprehension.

Now what's the purpose of that beat up question, if not to pick at people?
I hear this as coming straight from the torture rooms of the inquisition...


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ...why would I bother learning and practicing Torah?...
> ...


 
Still repeating that nonsense.
Read the book.


----------



## Indeependent (May 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ...why would I bother learning and practicing Torah?...
> ...


Yes it does...asshole.
Thank you for proving your Nazi sites have left you ignorant.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Where's is the 1000 years Reich?
Eichman was hanged more times than he had lives.


----------



## Indeependent (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


B...b...b...Because in the beginning of mankind, these cities were going to influence the developing world and then God would have had to destroy the entire world just He did with the flood.
You see, your endless questions are pointless because you have no background in the Torah; you're just picking at bits and pieces on the Internet.


----------



## Indeependent (May 21, 2017)

rylah said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


The essence of the question is Christological.
The Christian concept is of a limited god with a limited amount of space in Heaven and Hell.


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So after realizing Palestinians aim for one big Arab state through the whole ME, all You have is picking at our heritage?

Tell me where are Your pagan descendants, oh I guess most of them fused their barbaric traditions with foreign ideas and now pray to a 'Jew'...
Is Your country Christian?


----------



## westwall (May 21, 2017)

*ADDRESS the OP boys and girls.  *


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 21, 2017)

louie888 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > ...This was among the first things Jews taught their kids in schools  for centuries, all around the world - while being persecuted by the nations for merely being Jews and foreigners.
> ...



They have been in the United States since it's inception, and haven't flown a plane into a building yet...


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I'm Irish. We'd fight over what color grass is....


----------



## rylah (May 21, 2017)

Personal note: 
I understand my first post on this page might be hurtful to certain members. I could've express myself in a more considerate manner.

Accept my apology.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2017)

louie888 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Theft of land and murder of children?  Methinks you must be reading from the Koran.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2017)

louie888 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


It's part jealousy, and part having to discredit Jews and Judaism, a religion which their own faith is based from, in order give credibility to their own.


----------



## Challenger (May 22, 2017)

Roudy said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



LOL, this drivel from a well known Hasbara site was posted in 2011 when the woman was 92, that would mean she was 10 years old in 1929; she probably never witnessed anything as young girls would have been kept indoors during a riot, but it's possible she may have heard exaggerated stories in the decades that followed, nevertheless hardly a reliable "witness" or source. FYI, I spoke to a veteran of el-Alemein a few years ago, he was in his nineties too and he was convinced that Germans used 150mm anti tank guns against him; I suggested 50mm (the standard german AT gun at the time), but he said definitely 150mm...memories are unreliable unless corroborated from other sources.


----------



## Challenger (May 22, 2017)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


1. Largely factually accurate, relevant and on topic
2. Largely factually accurate, relevant and on topic
3. Largely factually accurate, relevant and on topic


----------



## Challenger (May 22, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> The Roman records of the temple and the kings of Judea and Israel.





aris2chat said:


> Greeks too if you need more evidence.



Very interesting, yes please.


----------



## Challenger (May 22, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Only by Emmanuel Kant.


----------



## Challenger (May 22, 2017)

rylah said:


> The origin of Jews is Israel, or _'Palestine' _as many call it, and this was common knowledge in Europe.
> Reflected by their long going discrimination of Jews and making laws forbidding them immigration to Palestine.


On the one hand you Zionists say there was no such place as Palestine, now apparently Palestine was common knowledge in Europe? Provide evidence other than on sentance in a tract by Emmanuel Kant that this was the case. While you are at it, what European laws forbade immigration to non existant Palestine in the 18th and 19th centuries?


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2017)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Wow a big step for You, after desperately trying to argue the semantics of such a simple text.

This is the first honest post I've seen from You.


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2017)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > The origin of Jews is Israel, or _'Palestine' _as many call it, and this was common knowledge in Europe.
> ...



Now this is a nice ad hominem for school kids.  You can do better.
No one says that.

The history of Jews is not restricted to the span of some 200 years, but rather a span of more than 3 millenias. 
But I guess You know the facts Yourself, that's why Your questions are a product of cherry picked tunnel vision of history.

There were numerous decrees in Europe forbidding Jews leave to their homeland, and decrees that helped them reach it- now let's see if You can honestly bring some facts on the issue.


----------



## Eloy (May 22, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Jerusalem should be an international city (_corpus separatum_) as proposed by the Lausanne Conference of 1949. This was accepted by the Arab delegation but rejected by the Israelis.


----------



## Eloy (May 22, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


As any reader can tell, my posts are as balanced as is possible to be in that I understand well all aspects of the Israel/Palestine problem.


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2017)

Eloy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



No, not one govt. Christian or Muslim showed any tolerance towards all other religions like the Israeli govt. has.

Jerusalem is the heart and capital of Jews, has been for millenias and forever. 

Your opinion on this is irrelevant, mine on the other side...can change things on the ground.


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Balanced?

When You speak for Gazan's, I show You they contradict You.
When You speak for Egyptians - the same
For the British....same
Now You try to speak for both Jews and Israelis...

You are in the fog of Your own projections, otherwise Your slogans lose all meaning outside of the cult.


----------



## Eloy (May 22, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Forgive me for laughing. You have a sense of humor, I grant you. Please understand I am laughing with you, not at you.


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Laughter can be a neurotic expression when dealing with inconvenience.

In this case the inconvenience of exposing Your frauds.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 22, 2017)

westwall said:


> *ADDRESS the OP boys and girls.  *



Getting back to the OP, what evidence can someone provide of life loving, peace loving Palestinians prior to 1948?  And what evidence against it?


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Well know Hasbara, my ass.  It's a random interview conducted by Palestinian media on "Nakba day", dumbass!  They picked the woman because of her age.   She then described the barbarism, theiving, and ethnic cleansing her father participated in, with pride.  Such a barbaric, depraved culture the Palestinians were, right from the beginning as we can see.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2017)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > The origin of Jews is Israel, or _'Palestine' _as many call it, and this was common knowledge in Europe.
> ...


That's because Palestine was the name the Europeans gave to the region.  The Arab Muslims did not believe in it.  The Ottomans called it Southern Syria.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 22, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > *ADDRESS the OP boys and girls.  *
> ...


*

1941-1945* - *Grand Mufti of Jerusalem Haj Amin al-Husayni Collaborates with the Axis Powers*






Image of Grand Mufti of Jerusalem Hajj Amin al-Husayni.
_Source: Library of Congress, "His Eminence the Grand Mufti," loc.gov (accessed Oct. 28, 2015)_

"Grand Mufti of Jerusalem Haj Amin al-Husayni (Arab nationalist and prominent Muslim religious leader)—escaped to Berlin, where they broadcast appeals to their home countries in order to foment unrest, sabotage, and insurrection against the Allies. In exile in Europe from 1941 to 1945, al-Husayni's status was that of a prominent individual anti-Jewish Arab and Muslim leader...

[Haj Amin] al-Husayni sought public recognition from the Axis powers of his status as leader of a proposed Arab nation. He also sought public approval from the Axis powers for an independent Arab state or federation to 'remove' or 'eliminate' the proposed Jewish homeland in Palestine...

When he [Hitler] received al-Husayni on November 28, 1941, a meeting covered in the German press, Hitler was sympathetic, but declined to give al-Husayni the public declaration of support that he sought. Despite Hitler's response, al-Husayni still collaborated with Nazi Germany and Fascist Italy in several ways. He broadcast anti-Allied and anti-Jewish propaganda by radio to the Arab world and to Muslim communities under German control or influence. He sought to inspire and to indoctrinate Muslim men to serve in Axis military and auxiliary units. Even after he realized that the Germans would not give him what he sought and intended to use his Muslim recruits without regard to his advice, al-Husayni continued to work with both Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany until 1945." 

US Holocaust Memorial Museum 
	
 "Hajj Amin al-Husayni: Wartime Propagandist," ushmm.org


----------



## Challenger (May 22, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Ottomans were Turks not Arabs, and both Turks and Arabs called the area "Filastin" as the name appears on Ottoman maps. Administrative district names can be anything they like, but they don't always adhere to regional names.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Bzzzt wrong, the Ottomans ruled the region for 700 years and called the region "Southern Syria" orr "sooria".  Their maps clearly say so.  Palestine is the name the Europeans called the region. But it's good you admit that the Arabs did not rule the region for 700 years, and under Ottoamn rule, the Jews were I voted to come back and they did.


----------



## Challenger (May 22, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



...and from 1921 to to 1936 he collaborated with the British, so what? There's an old saying out there, "the enemy of my enemy is my friend"

Oh, interestingly there's scant evidence he actually made any broadcasts himself, but that's just one of those facts, Zionists find "inconvenient" when trying to make him out as the "ultimate evil-doer" against their colonial project.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Noooo, he only organized a Muslim Nazi army (called it "the cream of Islam") that went around killing Christians and Jews in Eastern Europe.  He also incited the Muslims to commit a second Holocaust on Jews in their own holy land, and failed miserably. What a funny internet jihadi you are.


----------



## westwall (May 22, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...









The Germans did use 150mm artillery in the direct fire mode against armor in times of emergency so he could very well be correct.  Memory is indeed fallible, however certain things will remain solidly reliable up until the person dies.  Traumatic events such as those being discussed are the very type of events that remain crystal clear in the memory banks.


----------



## montelatici (May 22, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (May 22, 2017)




----------



## montelatici (May 22, 2017)

Strange that there would be a newspaper in Ottoman Palestine called Filastin in 1911 if Filastin was not used by the Turks or the Arabs. 






http://web.nli.org.il/sites/nlis/he...ion/Filastin_1911_07_15_0001_pic-1-edited.png


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 22, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





MJB12741 said:


> [Haj Amin] al-Husayni sought public recognition from the Axis powers of his status as leader of a proposed Arab nation. He also sought public approval from the Axis powers for an independent Arab state or federation to 'remove' or 'eliminate' the proposed Jewish homeland in Palestine...



Al-Husayni toured the countries of Europe seeking support. Germany was one of those countries. Israeli propagandists pound on this visit while ignoring all the others.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Strange that there would be a newspaper in Ottoman Palestine called Filastin in 1911 if Filastin was not used by the Turks or the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A newspaper  started  only in 1911 and by Arab Greek Orthodox, in order to to  counter Zionism, and which was closed about 20 times by the Ottomans
and the British....

Do you have anything before 1911 and which does not attack Jews?

Falastin (newspaper) - Wikipedia


----------



## MJB12741 (May 22, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Strange that there would be a newspaper in Ottoman Palestine called Filastin in 1911 if Filastin was not used by the Turks or the Arabs.
> ...



Just a predecessor to the Palestine Monitor.  Same old Palestinian mentality.


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


>



Let's see:
جند فلسطين‎‎, "military district of Palestine" was one of the military districts of the Ummayad and Abbasid Caliphate province of Bilad al-Sham (*Syria*), organized soon after the Muslim conquest of the Levant in the 630s.

Jund Filastin, which encompassed most of Palaestina Prima and Palaestina Tertia, included the newly established city of Ramla as its capital. *(No Jerusalem?)*

According to al-Biladhuri, the main towns of the district, following its conquest by the Rashidun Caliphate, were Gaza, Sebastia, Nablus, Caesarea, Ludd, Yibna, Imwas, Jaffa, Rafah, and Bayt Jibrin.
*(Again No Jerusalem??)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What's even more interesting:

The Arab tribes that settled Jund Filastin after the Muslim conquest were the Lakhm, Kindah, Qais, Amilah, Judham and the Kinanah;[2]


----------



## montelatici (May 22, 2017)

And?


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> And?



Simply explains all those Arabian tribe names the Palestinians still have.

The tribe of Banu *Abbas* for example...


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2017)

The *Banu Abbas* (Arabic: بنو عباس‎‎) are an Arabian tribe, descendants of Al-‘Abbas ibn ‘Abd al-Muttalib. The caliphs of the Banu Abbas served as heads of the Muslim community for a period of five centuries (from 750 until the sack of Baghdad in 1258).[2] This was the Abbasid caliphate.

Sebusites really?


----------



## montelatici (May 22, 2017)

But, then there is fact.  

*"Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few. Supporting Hogarth, Hitti, and Lewis, the Reverend Parkes found that during the first century after the Arab conquest the caliph and governors of Syria and The Land [Palestine] ruled almost entirely over Christian and Jewish subjects. Apart from the bedouin [nomads], in the earliest days the only Arabs west of the Jordan (not all of whom were themselves Muslims) were the garnisons... "They "were small," and were "decimated" by epidemics within two years after the capture of Jerusalem. After a law, prohibiting the Arabs from owning land there, had been rescinded, "rich Arabs" came into ownership of "a good deal of the country."[83]"Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted

DNA confirms that the Muslims and Christians of Palestine are mostly the descendants of the indigenous people combined with the DNA of various invaders, Jews included.http://thekeyofknowledge.net/General/DL/palestinians.pdf


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> But, then there is fact.
> 
> *"Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
> In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few. Supporting Hogarth, Hitti, and Lewis, the Reverend Parkes found that during the first century after the Arab conquest the caliph and governors of Syria and The Land [Palestine] ruled almost entirely over Christian and Jewish subjects. Apart from the bedouin [nomads], in the earliest days the only Arabs west of the Jordan (not all of whom were themselves Muslims) were the garnisons... "They "were small," and were "decimated" by epidemics within two years after the capture of Jerusalem. After a law, prohibiting the Arabs from owning land there, had been rescinded, "rich Arabs" came into ownership of "a good deal of the country."[83]"Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted
> ...


But but but...

Yeah a bunch of Spaniards and Italians can tell us more about the Palestinians, than the Palestinians themselves.


----------



## montelatici (May 22, 2017)

DNA is rather more conclusive.  But then, you are a propagandist and post Hasbara sourced material which to you is fact.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Nah, Ottomans called it Southern Syria.  Their maps clearly indicate it.  This is a goofy poster.


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> DNA is rather more conclusive.  But then, you are a propagandist and post Hasbara sourced material which to you is fact.



I dare You to actually read the DNA study You've linked. It's astonishing.
It concludes that the identification of the different Cnaanites in the Torah is on spot and connects the Palestinians to all various Jewish communities in the exile.

"Palestinians are close to Egyptians, Lebanese, Iranians, *Cretans*, Macedonians and Sardinians, and also to Algerians, Spaniards, French, Italians and Basques (Table 3, Figures 4, 5, and 6)."
*Jews, Cretans*, Egyptians, Iranians, Turks and *Armenians* *are probably the closest relatives to Palestinians* and this favors the hypothesis that most of the HLA Palestinian genetic background comes from the Middle East (ancient Canaan, [6]), ancient stock, i.e.: ancient Canaanites.


----------



## montelatici (May 22, 2017)

Just like the so-called European Zionists.  Ain't that a hoot. LOL


----------



## Indeependent (May 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Just like the so-called European Zionists.  Ain't that a hoot. LOL


Next time around, make sure the Roman Empire doesn't drag most of Jerusalem to Europe.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Strange that there would be a newspaper in Ottoman Palestine called Filastin in 1911 if Filastin was not used by the Turks or the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As usual you're fulla lies and shit.  The Ottomans and Arabs started calling it Palestine or "Falastine" in the 19th century as a result of EUROPEAN influences.  Your Palestine is a hoax!

Afternoon Map: Search results for palestine

*Our next map, like the rest in Jughrafiya-i Osmani (see 90, 101, 104, and 116), make no mention of Palestine anywhere.  This was not uncommon for the period, as Palestine did not constitute an administrative district in the Ottoman Empire.  Instead, the entire region is labeled ‘Suriye’ in all of these maps.*








Now we turn to another map in _Jughrafiya-i Osmani_ (after p. 98) which does in fact mention Palestine, now spelled in standard Ottoman (as well as Arabic) way rather than spelled as a transliteration of the Latin word Palestina.  This map claims to be a map of the Ottoman administrative geography (taksimat-i idariya), which is interesting because, as we just stated above, _Filistin_ was _NOT_ an administrative unit in the Ottoman Empire.  The region in which _Filistin_ appears in this map (in between the two horizontal lines) was in fact the _Mutasarıflık_(_Mutasarifiyya_, in Arabic) of Jerusalem, of _Kudüs-i Şerif_.  Indeed, it was not uncommon in both Ottoman and Arabic geographical thinking to regarding ‘Palestine’ as synonymous with this administrative district.[4] This was a curious blend of the way the Ottoman administered the region – and the way the Europeans labeled them.  







*Note that Filastin does not appear anywhere on the map.  Again, insofar as this is a translation of a book by one of most well-regarded botanists and geographers of Palestine in the nineteenth century, we once again see just how much the Arabs, in this case, came under the influence of their European counterparts.  Indeed, this is one of the first books ever published in the Arab language which included the word ‘Filastin’ in the title of the work, and, low and behold, it is a translation from the English! *

The editors of the OHP have urged me to include a cautionary note to nationalist ideologues on all sides of the spectrum: * the 'idea' of palestine in Arab and Ottoman thinking indeed bears heavy European influences, but this a point of scholarly interest, and has no political implications of any kind.*


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Just like the so-called European Zionists.  Ain't that a hoot. LOL



So if Jews and Palestinians are actually brothers, what shall we do about it?


----------



## montelatici (May 22, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Just like the so-called European Zionists.  Ain't that a hoot. LOL
> ...





Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Strange that there would be a newspaper in Ottoman Palestine called Filastin in 1911 if Filastin was not used by the Turks or the Arabs.
> ...



So besides the Romans and the Greeks, the Turks also called the place Palestine.  Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## montelatici (May 22, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Just like the so-called European Zionists.  Ain't that a hoot. LOL
> ...



Take religion out of the equation and admit that the Zionists are just settler colonists that have no more ancestral ties to the area than Italians, Greeks etc.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


So you're blind and can't read.  Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Phew!  Get a load of this Islamist crap!  "Jews don't have ancestral ties to Israel"!  You heard it here on the Monte Bullshit Channel first!


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



How can You say that when Your linked study actually says:

_"Both Jews and Palestinians share a very similar HLA genetic pool (Table 3, Figures 4, 5 and 6) that support a common ancient Canaanite origin. Therefore, the origin of the long-lasting Jewish-Palestinian hostility is the fight for land in ancient times."_

Mind that this study was based only on* Gazan's* , and a much bigger variety of Jews.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Monte is his own worst enemy.  If you look into the mutilated documents he provides as "evidence", they actually totally REFUTE his claim.


----------



## Challenger (May 23, 2017)

westwall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm well aware of that, but without straying too far off topic, the chap I was speaking to was a tank gunner in the Sherwood Rangers Regiment, which I was researching at the time. After noting his account, I checked the Regimental diary to put his account in context. The regiment never got as far as the enemy artillery areas so never encountered emergency direct fire from german artillery; it never happened as he described. However the regiment, part of 10th Armoured Division, *was* attacked on the 24th October while holding Miteiriya Ridge, during which it suffered from an intense artillery barrage, which undoubtedly included 150mm shells alongside the more commonplace 105mm  and assorted mortar rounds. After 60-70 years, his memories of the traumatic experience he may have had, closed up in a Crusader turret, may well have been skewed and conflated, with this or subsequent combats. Memories become unreliable the further away from the incident the person is in time, even for eye witnesses.

Returning to the 10 year old girl, who was probably never an eye witness to the events of 1929, nor would she have been traumatised at the time, but subsequent brutality or trauma she may have encountered from subsequent events, like the Zionist terrorism in the1940's or the 1948 Palestinian expulsions  could easily create fantasies in her head conflated with stories she may have heard at other times. That's why any such account must be corroborated before it's given undue credence.

It also amuses me that anything filmed by Palestinians that may be detrimental to their image is considered "gospel truth" by the Hasbarists here, yet anything filmed by Palestinians detrimental to the Zionist regime is always glibly dismissed as "Pallywood".


----------



## Challenger (May 23, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



The Germans created and organised local Muslim units in Yugoslavia to fight Tito's Communist partizans, the Mufti was rolled out from time to time for recruitment propaganda. There is no credible evidence that the Handschar SS Mountain Division participated in the Holocaust, I've debunked this so many times, it's getting boring, nor is there any credible evidence of the Mufti inciting Palestinian muslims to commit genocide in Palestine.


----------



## Challenger (May 23, 2017)

Oh I do wish people wouldn't fixate so much on "Administrative geography" as opposed to actual physical geography or tradition. Example,  the old "County of Avon" (now called Somerset again) in the UK was called administratively at one point or other "North West Somerset", "Bath and North East Somerset (!?)" and "South Gloucestershire". Ask a native and he/she wil tell you they live in Somerset, or Gloucestershire, the ancient names for these areas, regardless of what the bureaucrats decided to call the place for administrative purposes.


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

Hilarious that the Hasbara clowns still don't get it.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Stop blaberring so much. 

-He was a declared Nazi and officially classified as such by the US state dept.  Nazis gave him a lavish residence in Germany to coordinate his activities abroad. 
-He wrote letters to Black Muslim leaders in the US to terrorize Americans, rise up against Roosevelt, arm themselves, and seceed from US by grabbing a state or territory.  He created a Muslim Nazi army that went around killing Jews and Christians. 
-He instigated Muslims in Israel to commit genocide against Jews in their own holy land.  He successfully influenced other Arab nations to commit genocide and ethnic cleansing on Jews that had been living in the Middle East for centuries. 
-He directly caused over 400,000 Jews to be sent to death camps, including the death of thousands of children. 
-He inspired and became one of the fathers of the Islamic movement known as "Muslim Brotherhood" which today has become the Harvard for Islamic terrorists and radical Islamic ideology.

It doesn't get any worse that this.  He was the embodiment of evil. 

This is why the Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic nationlism.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Oh I do wish people wouldn't fixate so much on "Administrative geography" as opposed to actual physical geography or tradition. Example,  the old "County of Avon" (now called Somerset again) in the UK was called administratively at one point or other "North West Somerset", "Bath and North East Somerset (!?)" and "South Gloucestershire". Ask a native and he/she wil tell you they live in Somerset, or Gloucestershire, the ancient names for these areas, regardless of what the bureaucrats decided to call the place for administrative purposes.


The Turks did not call it Palestine or Falastine for 700 years.  Neither did the Arabs.  "Palestine" was the name the Europeans gave to the region, which became obsolete after the Arab / Muslim invasions about 1200 years ago.  When the British conquered the region after the fall of the Ottoman Empire after WWI in the early 1900's, they renamed it "Palestine mandate", a British territory.  There was no such thing as a Palestine before that.


----------



## westwall (May 23, 2017)

Challenger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








During the battles of Alamein, there were multiple times that British armor made it to German artillery batteries.  I don't know which regimental record you are reading but I have the German and British histories for most of the units involved and they ALL describe the chaotic nature of the battle.  As regards the ten year old girl, I find your reasoning lacking, the fact is the terrorists like to show their kids what they are doing as it makes the perps feel good, and it serves as a warning to the youngsters to tow the line.

Pallywood productions are just that, productions.  You can watch them rehearsing and frequently we get to see the documentary of the production as well!  More to the point, when the Israel supporters here make the claim that a video is a pallywood production, they can back it up with photographic proof.  Something that your side can't for the most part.


----------



## louie888 (May 23, 2017)

westwall said:


> ...As regards the ten year old girl, I find your reasoning lacking, the fact is the terrorists like to show their kids what they are doing as it makes the perps feel good, and it serves as a warning to the youngsters to tow the line.


An Israel supporter would know this. Look how they raise their children...







westwall said:


> ...More to the point, when the Israel supporters here make the claim that a video is a pallywood production, they can back it up with photographic proof.  Something that your side can't for the most part.


Sigh...

Are you insane? Those videos that Israel's trolls love to post here are productions, alright, by the hasbara branch of mossad and shin bet. Stop falling for it already. It's pathetic!


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

louie888 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ...As regards the ten year old girl, I find your reasoning lacking, the fact is the terrorists like to show their kids what they are doing as it makes the perps feel good, and it serves as a warning to the youngsters to tow the line.
> ...


Get a life, you've spammed that picture across mutiple threads, like you do with most of your posts.  This is very common.  US bombs also have similar words on them for our enemies.


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

Roudy said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




US bombs do not have "similar words" written on them by our children you raging Zionist freak.  Furthermore, we do not intentionally bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children as your people do.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


Israel doesn't bomb civilians intentionally, you filthy IslamoNazi terrorist lover.  Neither do they brainwash their kids to strap suicide bombs on themselves to blow up Other kids, like Palestinians do. 

Of course the US puts messages on its bombs!


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Our children do not write murderous messages on bombs, nor do we intentionally bomb apartment buildings like your filthy murderous people, you traitorous dual citizen.


----------



## louie888 (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Our children do not write murderous messages on bombs, nor do we intentionally bomb apartment buildings like your filthy murderous people, you traitorous dual citizen.


Wait, wait, wait... what? This asshole isn't an Israeli? He lives in America and posts propaganda for Israel? The country that mass murdered American sailors back in '67?

Wow! Whatta toolbox!


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Sure they do, who wrote those messages on those pictures I posted?  And they aren't your "children".  Yours are the Hamas IslamoNazi Hitler youth that participate in the slaughter of innocents, who's ancestors tried to commit genocide on Jews in their own holyland, before 1948...and failed, over and over.  

"Traitorous dual citizen"? Said the psycho internet Jew hating jihadi.  You sound just like one of these Islamist Neanderthals. ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

Our children don't write murderous messages on bombs  like those of your people.  Nor do we intentionally bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children. You are a dual citizen that would support Israel over the U.S. in a heartbeat.  I am instead a U.S. Army combat veteran, infantry at that.  There's the difference.


----------



## westwall (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Our children don't write murderous messages on bombs  like those of your people.  Nor do we intentionally bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children. You are a dual citizen that would support Israel over the U.S. in a heartbeat.  I am instead a U.S. Army combat veteran, infantry at that.  There's the difference.








Maybe not, but they compensate in other ways....don't you think?


----------



## louie888 (May 23, 2017)

What does that have to do with OP?

What does that picture represent to you?

How is that not 


westwall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Our children don't write murderous messages on bombs  like those of your people.  Nor do we intentionally bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children. You are a dual citizen that would support Israel over the U.S. in a heartbeat.  I am instead a U.S. Army combat veteran, infantry at that.  There's the difference.
> ...


Hmmmm...

What does that picture represent to you?

How does it have anything at all, whatsoever, to do with the OP?

How is that not trolling/no content?


----------



## westwall (May 23, 2017)

louie888 said:


> What does that have to do with OP?
> 
> What does that picture represent to you?
> 
> ...








It has to do with responding to monte's post which claims that Palestinian children are pure as the driven snow, who don't write slogans on the bombs that are hurled at the Israeli's.  Instead they carry real guns and in some cases real bombs and try and murder real people.  All of which has to do with the subject at hand.


----------



## louie888 (May 23, 2017)

OK, nothing to do with the OP. There is no source for that pic or even a link. And you have provided ZERO proof that those children are even Muslim.

It would seem as though you posted it with the intent of inciting hatred towards Arab Muslims.

In that pic, like the idiotic videos the trolls spam regularly across multiple threads, THEY COULD JUST AS EASILY BE JEWS. THAT COULD HAVE BEEN FROM HOLLYWOOD OR FROM A BACKROOM OF THE ADL OR, OF COURSE, THE HEADQUARTERS OF AIPAC.

Ridiculous bias.


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

westwall said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > What does that have to do with OP?
> ...



I was talking about American children, you moron.


----------



## westwall (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...







Why?  The subject is THE MIDDLE EAST, dumb ass.


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

westwall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Listen asshole, Routhy claimed that American children wrote the same murderous crap on bombs.  I responded saying our children don't do that sort of thing.


----------



## westwall (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








Wrong dipshit.  Roudy claimed that AMERICANS wrote on bombs.  Not kids.  And he is absolutely correct.  He is also correct that Palestinian children are indoctrinated to strap real bombs on to themselves and blow themselves and other real kids and adults to pieces.  So, what's worse writing on the bomb, or being the bomb....I'll wait....


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

Quit deflecting, the comparison was with the photo of the Israeli school girls writing murderous notes on bombs.  The Israelis bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children, killing hundreds at a pop, what's worse, killing hundreds and thousands of children, or suicide bombers killing dozens, if that, of Israelis... I'll wait for your answer.


----------



## westwall (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Quit deflecting, the comparison was with the photo of the Israeli school girls writing murderous notes on bombs.  The Israelis bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children, killing hundreds at a pop, what's worse, killing hundreds and thousands of children, or suicide bombers killing dozens, if that, of Israelis... I'll wait for your answer.








There is no deflecting from me silly one.  You make one false statement after another and I am calling you on them.  The facts are that the Israelis have the ability to utterly wipe out the Palestinians.  They actually have the power to do that horrible thing.  And they don't.  If the shoe were on the other foot there wouldn't be a Jew left in the Middle East.  You know it, and I know it, thus your whole argument is shit.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 23, 2017)

louie888 said:


> OK, nothing to do with the OP. There is no source for that pic or even a link. And you have provided ZERO proof that those children are even Muslim.
> 
> It would seem as though you posted it with the intent of inciting hatred towards Arab Muslims.
> 
> ...




Oh Louie, it is so wonderful how you show no bias to Jews or Israelis.  Heh Heh!


----------



## Hollie (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Our children don't write murderous messages on bombs  like those of your people.  Nor do we intentionally bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children. You are a dual citizen that would support Israel over the U.S. in a heartbeat.  I am instead a U.S. Army combat veteran, infantry at that.  There's the difference.


What "murderous messages" ? You're getting a bit frothy there, Laddie.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 23, 2017)

westwall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Quit deflecting, the comparison was with the photo of the Israeli school girls writing murderous notes on bombs.  The Israelis bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children, killing hundreds at a pop, what's worse, killing hundreds and thousands of children, or suicide bombers killing dozens, if that, of Israelis... I'll wait for your answer.
> ...



Anyone with an inkling of a brain knows that Israel has the capability to annihilate the Palestinians but lacks the desire, whereas the Palestinians have the desire to annihilate the Israelis but lack the capability.


----------



## rylah (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Quit deflecting, the comparison was with the photo of the Israeli school girls writing murderous notes on bombs.  The Israelis bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children, killing hundreds at a pop, what's worse, killing hundreds and thousands of children, or suicide bombers killing dozens, if that, of Israelis... I'll wait for your answer.



Tell You honestly, during the 2nd Lebanon war, being a young kid, seeing all the dead children propaganda made me express the same outrage. I thought "how can that girl write a message on a bomb that might kill another girl her age she barely knows??!"

Then we slept a couple of nights in the shelters, alerts, explosions....
And later I've learned these girls were living in a military base with their fathers serving as professional soldiers, seeing military activity all day long...given the situation it's 'natural' . Especially since Israeli kids learn to respect a conventional army - not teenage suicide bombers, or stabbing martyrs.

We don't have *"days of rage' *either, like the Palestinians had just yesterday.


----------



## rylah (May 23, 2017)

But all this is a reaction to the usual deflections when the real issues are brought up:

Jews had been massacred by their closest brothers in Palestine, for merely being true to their heritage, centuries before Zionism.

Even when it were the Muslims who rioted, Jews were targeted first.
Today it's no different - Palestinians want a Judenrhein Palestine.


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Quit deflecting, the comparison was with the photo of the Israeli school girls writing murderous notes on bombs.  The Israelis bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children, killing hundreds at a pop, what's worse, killing hundreds and thousands of children, or suicide bombers killing dozens, if that, of Israelis... I'll wait for your answer.
> ...



Oppressed people under occupation rarely have an army, professional or otherwise.  I don't think it is natural for children to write death notes on bombs sent to kill children whose only crime is not being Jewish.  Desperate acts by desperate people, on the other hand, are somewhat more understandable from a neutral perspective, though admittedly they elicit anger when one is the potential target of desperate acts.


----------



## rylah (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



This is very one sided and misleading comparison,  simply because Lebanon has it's own conventional army. Israel wasn't fighting that army, it was fighting Hezbollah that kidnapped Israelis and shot Grad missiles on Israeli civilians.


The same can be said about those Israeli kids who live in the military bases - they don't think about 'Jew or Arab'... they think more in the direction of 'those f***s who shoot missiles at us and our fathers'.


----------



## rylah (May 23, 2017)

Why did the Arab Palestinians target the Jewish Palestinians centuries before political Zionism?


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

rylah said:


> Why did the Arab Palestinians target the Jewish Palestinians centuries before political Zionism?



Because they understood that the Jews, who were not Palestinians (they were from Spain and Portugal), had the intention of removing them in time.


----------



## Hollie (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the Arab Palestinians target the Jewish Palestinians centuries before political Zionism?
> ...


Of course, the Arabs-Moslems occupying the geographic are you falsely believe to be the "country of Pal'istan" were not" Pal'istanian". They were simply an amalgam of colonizing Turks and Arab-Moslem squatters from Egypt, Syria and Lebanon.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Our children don't write murderous messages on bombs  like those of your people.  Nor do we intentionally bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children. You are a dual citizen that would support Israel over the U.S. in a heartbeat.  I am instead a U.S. Army combat veteran, infantry at that.  There's the difference.


Keep talking like an Islamist.  Do you think your military service excuses your bigotry and insanity, you terrorist loving dirtbag?  You represent "veterans" as much as you claim to represent "Christians", zero.  LOL  

There are plenty of Muslims who have served in the US military, only to have turned against fellow servicemen and murdered them in cold blood:

Nidal Hasan sentenced to death for Fort Hood shooting rampage

Your beloved Palestinian terrorist animals use apartment buildings, mosques, schools, and hospitals as rocket launching and storage sites:

Hamas Quietly Admits It Fired Rockets from Civilian Areas

Why Hamas stores its weapons inside hospitals, mosques and schools

Israel actually does what no nation does, which is issue warnings to the animals so they can clear out the buildings that are about to be leveled.  

We can see that you are beyond help, apparently your Jew hate supersedes everything, including love of country, you pathetic insane bigot. The so called Palestinians were a depraved, violent, barbaric culture before 1948, and still are.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the Arab Palestinians target the Jewish Palestinians centuries before political Zionism?
> ...


You mean do what Muslims did?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

louie888 said:


> What does that have to do with OP?
> 
> What does that picture represent to you?
> 
> ...


Ask your sock / friend Monte, who uses each and every thread to repeat his bullshit about there being "no Jews before",  DNA and mutilated UN documents?


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Quit deflecting, the comparison was with the photo of the Israeli school girls writing murderous notes on bombs.  The Israelis bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children, killing hundreds at a pop, what's worse, killing hundreds and thousands of children, or suicide bombers killing dozens, if that, of Israelis... I'll wait for your answer.


Oh the fake outrage!  It's okay for Palestinians to brainwash little kids to become child klling suicide bombers, but not okay for Israelis to write messages for their would be murderous animals about to be sent to their 72 virgin donkeys in Islamic heaven. 

https://www.usnews.com/opinion/articles/2008/12/19/palestinians-training-kids-to-be-suicide-bombers

Turning a blind eye to child suicide bombers


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Our children don't write murderous messages on bombs  like those of your people.  Nor do we intentionally bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children. You are a dual citizen that would support Israel over the U.S. in a heartbeat.  I am instead a U.S. Army combat veteran, infantry at that.  There's the difference.
> ...


I'd say it looks like he's losing it, but then again, the pathetic bigot never had any sanity to lose it.


----------



## rylah (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the Arab Palestinians target the Jewish Palestinians centuries before political Zionism?
> ...



This is not true, there were Jews who were present since the 2nd Temple, and Jews who spoke Arabic same language the Muslim occupiers spoke.

By the same standard,  Yasser Arafat's family wasn't Palestinian, they're Hasemite. They came during the same time when other Jews were coming back (1600')...but then he wasn't targeted for some reason, he was considered a royal.
The same can be said about Mahmoud Abbas...

I just don't understand how one can prefer occupier culture over his own closest brother...except for Stockholm Syndrome maybe.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Arafat the "founder" of the Palestinian bowel movement was born, raised, and educated in Egypt!


----------



## rylah (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Quit deflecting, the comparison was with the photo of the Israeli school girls writing murderous notes on bombs.  The Israelis bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children, killing hundreds at a pop, what's worse, killing hundreds and thousands of children, or suicide bombers killing dozens, if that, of Israelis... I'll wait for your answer.


In anyway You look at it - it's worse to send a kid with a suicide vest, no matter how much he kills, than to shoot rockets on the enemy to keep Your kids HOME SAFE.

There's no comparison! 
But I guess You have no kids of Your own if You say such things...


IT'S ALWAYS BETTER FOR THE ENEMIES TO DIE, RATHER  THAN SENDING YOUR OWN CHILDREN TO DIE FOR REVENGE.

Why do I even have to explain that ??


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

Arafat was not Hashemite at all.  Why do you make things up.  The Hashemites ruled Mecca until 1924, until the Sauds took over.  Arafat was mixed blood, one quarter Egyptian three quarter native Palestinian (Levantiine) with little Arabian ancestry.  

The Palestinians are the native people of Palestine, they did not "come back".  They were there all the time as Christians, then Muslims.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

Even their founder is a fake.  Another terrorist that graduated from the Muslim Brotherhood:

Arafat was born in Cairo, Egypt, where he spent most of his youth and studied at the University of King Fuad I. While a student, he embraced Arab nationalist and anti-Zionist ideas. Opposed to the 1948 creation of the State of Israel, he fought alongside the Muslim Brotherhood during the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.


----------



## rylah (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Arafat was not Hashemite at all.  Why do you make things up.  The Hashemites ruled Mecca until 1924, until the Sauds took over.  Arafat was mixed blood, one quarter Egyptian three quarter native Palestinian (Levantiine) with little Arabian ancestry.
> 
> The Palestinians are the native people of Palestine, they did not "come back".  They were there all the time as Christians, then Muslims.



House of Al-Qudwa family members were prominent figures since the seventeenth century. The family traces its origins to two brothers, Sayed Mohammad bin Yusef al-Qudwa and Sayed Arafat bin Yusef al-Qudwa (the first), *who settled in Gaza in 1658 AD*. They had moved from Aleppo (Arabic: حلب‎‎), Syria where the family was also known as "al-Nabhani" and where branches still exist in that city till today, and known as "al-Nabhani *al-Qudwa al-Hussien*i" since 1200 AD. The family very quickly established itself as notables in Gaza through extensive endowments made by Sayed Mohammad bin Arafat al-Qudwa around 1688 AD, and then later by his descendants.* The Qudwas were always known as notables by belonging to the Ashraf class, the highest hereditary title of nobility to the highest social/political class in the Muslim World; also known in pre-modern society as the Hashemites- belonging to the Quraish tribe,* Hashim branch/Al-Hussieni line (Al-Hussien is the second son of Sayedah Fatimah daughter of prophet Muhammad and Imam Ali the Fourth Caliph in Islam; both are Hashimites). A Hashemite is the Latinate version of the (Arabic: هاشمي, transliteration: Hāšimī) and traditionally refers to those belonging to the Banu Hashim, or "clan of Hashim", a clan within the larger Quraish tribe. It also refers to an Arab dynasty whose original strength stemmed from being the direct descendants of prophet Ishmael the son of prophet Ibrahim in the Hejaz region of Arabia, along the Red Sea. The Hashemites trace their ancestry from Sayed Hashim ibn Abd Manaf (died and buried in Gaza around 510 AD), the great-grandfather of the Islamic prophet Muhammad, although the definition today mainly refers to the descendants of the prophet's daughter, Sayedah Fatimah, the more accurate definition is the descendants of Sayed Hashim ibn Abd Manaf.


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Quit deflecting, the comparison was with the photo of the Israeli school girls writing murderous notes on bombs.  The Israelis bomb apartment buildings filled with women and children, killing hundreds at a pop, what's worse, killing hundreds and thousands of children, or suicide bombers killing dozens, if that, of Israelis... I'll wait for your answer.
> ...




You seem to forget the actions of desperate Jews of the ZOB, formed by members of Jewish youth organizations that fought the Germans in Poland. Of course I have children.  But they aren't desperate.


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Arafat was not Hashemite at all.  Why do you make things up.  The Hashemites ruled Mecca until 1924, until the Sauds took over.  Arafat was mixed blood, one quarter Egyptian three quarter native Palestinian (Levantiine) with little Arabian ancestry.
> ...



There are many non-Arabians that claim they are Arabians.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Arafat was not Hashemite at all.  Why do you make things up.  The Hashemites ruled Mecca until 1924, until the Sauds took over.  Arafat was mixed blood, one quarter Egyptian three quarter native Palestinian (Levantiine) with little Arabian ancestry.
> ...


----------



## rylah (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Arafat was not Hashemite at all.  Why do you make things up.  The Hashemites ruled Mecca until 1924, until the Sauds took over.  Arafat was mixed blood, one quarter Egyptian three quarter native Palestinian (Levantiine) with little Arabian ancestry.
> 
> The Palestinians are the native people of Palestine, they did not "come back".  They were there all the time as Christians, then Muslims.



The *Banu Abbas* (Arabic: بنو عباس‎‎) are an Arabian tribe, descendants of Al-‘Abbas ibn ‘Abd al-Muttalib. The caliphs of the Banu Abbas served as heads of the Muslim community for a period of five centuries (from 750 until the sack of Baghdad in 1258).[2] This was the Abbasid caliphate.


----------



## montelatici (May 23, 2017)

It is amazing how a tiny desert population, the Arabian desert could support very few people, have so many descendants.  You people just don't do logic, do you. The "Arabian hordes" were almost all local converts, don't you get it.


----------



## rylah (May 23, 2017)

montelatici said:


> It is amazing how a tiny desert population, the Arabian desert could support very few people, have so many descendants.  You people just don't do logic, do you. The "Arabian hordes" were almost all local converts, don't you get it.



Yet the Palestinian Arabs still choose Arabian royalty to represent them - Arafat, Abbas, Zoabi, Husseini...
*Why?*


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2017)

"Local converts"  Ya gotta love it...how he characterizes the fact that prophet Mohammad and his Saudi Arab followers invaded, looted, raped, and thieves each of those lands, and then forced their language, culture, and religion unto the local inhabitants at the point of the sword.  

And for centuries thereafter and as we can see today, they have stopped for 1400 years.


----------



## Challenger (May 24, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Sounds like stuff from one of your wet-dram fantasy sites, care to provide a link or a source for this?


----------



## Challenger (May 24, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I do wish people wouldn't fixate so much on "Administrative geography" as opposed to actual physical geography or tradition. Example,  the old "County of Avon" (now called Somerset again) in the UK was called administratively at one point or other "North West Somerset", "Bath and North East Somerset (!?)" and "South Gloucestershire". Ask a native and he/she wil tell you they live in Somerset, or Gloucestershire, the ancient names for these areas, regardless of what the bureaucrats decided to call the place for administrative purposes.
> ...



I think the preceeding posting has adequately shown you are talking out of your posterior orifice as usual.


----------



## Challenger (May 24, 2017)

westwall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Had you bothered to read my post you would have found the name of the regiment in question and the Division to which it belonged. 

Thank you for making my point for me, "they ALL describe the chaotic nature of the battle"; correct. 

That's exactly why individual memories are suspect without corroboration from other sources and should never be taken at face value, especially as in this case, a one minute sound bite by a 90 year old during a protest or demonstration.

Same applies to "photographic proof"; video and photographs can be edited and or manipulated to create "Pallywood" and "Hasbara".


----------



## westwall (May 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...











Yes, I did, and I own that particular regimental history.  And it does describe a assault into a German artillery position.  In fact it describes two of them, and the loss of at least one tank to direct fire.  There were three tanks lost in total on that particular day, but only one can definitively be attributed to a arty hit.  Chaos does not imply inability to remember significant acts.  I was friends with Alexander Uhlig and up until the day he died he was able to accurately describe, in great detail, detail that was verifiable from both American and German sources, his Knights Cross action outside of Perrier on D +30.  

That's why I have no problem believing the recollections of the woman in the video.  As far as the pallywood silliness, I hate to break it to you but when they have multiple angles of them rehearsing, and film the production from "behind the scenes" that is impossible to fake.  Inj a court of law there is a very old saying.  Once a liar, always a liar.  Which basically means if you discover that a person has perjured themselves under oath, they will ALWAYS do so if it benefits them, and even if it doesn't sometimes.  Thus, they are no longer called as witnesses for ANYTHING.

The same go's for our pallywood producers.  They have been caught lying so many times, that they are simply not to be used.  They have zero credibility, and anyone who ignores that, likewise has no credibility.  Your judgement is suspect.


----------



## Challenger (May 24, 2017)

westwall said:


> Yes, I did, and I own that particular regimental history. And it does describe a assault into a German artillery position. In fact it describes two of them, and the loss of at least one tank to direct fire. There were three tanks lost in total on that particular day, but only one can definitively be attributed to a arty hit.



Do tell, what "particular day" as my veteran was wounded on 25th october repelling the German counter attack on Miteiriya Ridge and took no further part in the battle?


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


It's indisputable and irrefutable historical fact.


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Just because you say so and eat out of there?


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Oh how he whines for the IslamoNazis! Palestinians are governed by terrorists with a terrorist army that has been declared so by the US govt.  what are you blaberring again?


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the Arab Palestinians target the Jewish Palestinians centuries before political Zionism?
> ...


Dang, so the invading Arab savages got to decide whether Jews get to come or stay in their own holy land?  Ha ha ha. Yup, this guy is a whack job.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 24, 2017)

Even BEFORE 1948 Jews & were being massacred & ethnically cleansed in & around the holy land by Muslims.  Hey I have an idea.  Lets blame it on Israel.

Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries: Massacres of Jews by Muslims before 1948


----------



## montelatici (May 24, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Even BEFORE 1948 Jews & were being massacred & ethnically cleansed in & around the holy land by Muslims.  Hey I have an idea.  Lets blame it on Israel.
> 
> Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries: Massacres of Jews by Muslims before 1948


 
Another Hasbara site.  Do you morons think anyone, except you morons,  take propaganda sites seriously?


----------



## MJB12741 (May 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Even BEFORE 1948 Jews & were being massacred & ethnically cleansed in & around the holy land by Muslims.  Hey I have an idea.  Lets blame it on Israel.
> ...



Oh, hi ya Monte. Live & learn.   Enjoy!

Jews Among the Arabs


----------



## montelatici (May 24, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



The Jewish Buffalo Blog.  Please keep it up, you are hilarious.


----------



## rylah (May 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Can You correct or refute anything written in the blog?
Or is it only because it comes from a Jew...


----------



## rylah (May 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Even BEFORE 1948 Jews & were being massacred & ethnically cleansed in & around the holy land by Muslims.  Hey I have an idea.  Lets blame it on Israel.
> ...



Do You deny Jews were discriminated against and mascaraed in Palestine prior to Zionism?


----------



## rylah (May 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> It is amazing how a tiny desert population, the Arabian desert could support very few people, have so many descendants.  You people just don't do logic, do you. The "Arabian hordes" were almost all local converts, don't you get it.



Fertile Israel is nothing like the Arabian desert that the tribes of banu-Abbas and al-Husseini came from. It actually could be one of the reasons they might have stayed in the area.
Lebanon with its' 44% Arabians is an example. .


----------



## montelatici (May 24, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Yes, it is a load of bullshit.  Read some real history about the Jews and Muslims and you will find that the allied themselves with the Muslims and oppressed the Christians on their behalf.  The Jews had high positions in Government.  Most Americans, and English speaking in general,  only read propaganda, in English,  on the subject mostly written by Jews. How about reading peer reviewed academic material.

https://rua.ua.es/dspace/bitstream/10045/13209/1/Hinojosa_Judios_España.pdf


----------



## rylah (May 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I'm not saying Jews in Muslim countries experienced anything even close to the horrors in the Christian countries - -nothing compares to that.

I'm sure You don't mean to say Jews weren't targeted dhimmis who had to wear the infamous yellow badge. Or weren't massacred and expelled en mass?
No forced conversions?


----------



## montelatici (May 24, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



If there was discrimination it was by the Ottoman rulers, not the Palestinian Christians or Muslims.  They were also subjects of the Ottomans.  If there was civil strife between confessions, it was simply civil strife.  The Druze, Sunni, Christians and Jews all fought each other.  You always put the Jews on a separate pedestal, as a European and a Christian I am more likely to support fellow Christians.  Jews and Muslims are meh to me. Both disgusting violent sects.


----------



## rylah (May 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I'm not talking about personal preferences but about whitewashing all the massacres and systematic discrimination against Jews, in Palestine and elsewhere under the submission of Islam.

This is usually done in support of new events like mentioned above.

BTW even under the Ottoman occupation, Palestinian Jews lived among Arabs, not
Turks. And this still doesn't explain why Jewish communities were targeted FIRST in spite of being unrelated to the inner Arab conflicts.


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Because Jews didn't have a reputation for being violent.


----------



## montelatici (May 24, 2017)

They were not targeted first.  The Druzes attacked the Christians before the massacre at Safed, and the Sunni do not consider them Muslim. It was civil strife.  The Jews, at the time were considered Arabs, quit making things up. They were Arab Jews, like Arab Christians, Arab Sunnis or Arab Druze.  The only real Arabians were the Bedouin who were not involved and were roaming around as they have always done.


----------



## rylah (May 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> They were not targeted first.  The Druzes attacked the Christians before the massacre at Safed, and the Sunni do not consider them Muslim. It was civil strife.  The Jews, at the time were considered Arabs, quit making things up. They were Arab Jews, like Arab Christians, Arab Sunnis or Arab Druze.  The only real Arabians were the Bedouin who were not involved and were roaming around as they have always done.



There were Yiddish, Ldaino and Judeo-Arabic languages used by Jews in Palestine.
Even though they were promised a pass for being unrelated to the inner struggles they were STILL targeted first.


.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 24, 2017)

> Before 1948









The Ghost of _Ramadan Dama Ding-Dong_ Past...

No longer relevant...


----------



## montelatici (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


His insane claim is...drum roll please....there were no Jews back then! 

He's a fucking psychotic jew hater, what do you expect.


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2017)

montelatici said:


> They were not targeted first.  The Druzes attacked the Christians before the massacre at Safed, and the Sunni do not consider them Muslim. It was civil strife.  The Jews, at the time were considered Arabs, quit making things up. They were Arab Jews, like Arab Christians, Arab Sunnis or Arab Druze.  The only real Arabians were the Bedouin who were not involved and were roaming around as they have always done.


And you think Arab Muslims didn't persecute the "Arab Jews"?!  What a fucking moron!


----------



## MJB12741 (May 25, 2017)

And there are those who still wonder why no peace?

Palestinians: We Will Not Accept a Jewish Israel


----------



## montelatici (May 25, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> And there are those who still wonder why no peace?
> 
> Palestinians: We Will Not Accept a Jewish Israel




With Israel's de facto annexation of the whole of Palestine, how could they accept a Jewish Israel when Muslims and Christians outnumber Jews in the land controlled by the Jews.  Like all modern developed countires, Israel will have to become a normal secular state.  What if the U.S. declared itself a Christian state, how would American Jews/Hindus/Muslims accept that?


----------



## MJB12741 (May 25, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > And there are those who still wonder why no peace?
> ...



HUH???  America is a Christian state, or country.  Big difference is peoples of all faith are welcome here & treated equally.  You know, just like in Muslim countries, right?


----------



## montelatici (May 25, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...




Where is it written anywhere in the constitution or the law that the U.S. is a Christian state?  In fact the constituion says exactly the opposite. We are not a theocracy.

You people are so ignorant and uneducated it is really unfair to debate you.

It's the first amendment to the Constitution. 

"Congress shall make *no law* respecting an establishment of *religion*, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."


----------



## MJB12741 (May 25, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Right on.  You are beginning to get it.  Not bad for a predominantly Christian nation.


----------



## rylah (May 25, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Well there's no tribalism in the US, or any of its' borders either.


----------



## montelatici (May 25, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



You will never get it, you are too frigging stupid.  Claiming the U.S. is a Christian nation when our constitution prohibits the establishment of any national religion was just another big fail on your part.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 25, 2017)

The United States is not a Christian nation de jure...

However...

It is a Christian nation de facto...

One need look no further than official US demographics on religion to confirm that fact...

Next slide, please...


----------



## montelatici (May 25, 2017)

Kondor3 said:


> The United States is not a Christian nation de jure...
> 
> However...
> 
> ...



The relion of the majority of the citizens has nothing to do with the legal establishment of a national religion, it is the legal constraint that prevents the U.S. Government from establishing a national religion that counts.  

The U.S. is not the United Christian States of America.  Done and dusted.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 25, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > The United States is not a Christian nation de jure...
> ...


The US is a secularized Christian state... constituting Nova Europa... the entire New World is an extension of Christendom... like it or not.

As a secularized Christian state... it bears many of the trappings of generic Christianity, in its icon imagery, its mottoes, its national songs, its national documents, etc.

It eschews any formal acknowledgement of its nature or status, but the Christian population of the US is so large and dominant that, in truth, it needs none.

Its avoidance of a formal acknowledgement was - at the time of its founding, and in the present day - merely an artifice to avoid Christian sect A or B from getting the upper hand.

One need look no further than the White House Christmas Tree or the White House Easter Egg Hunt or - more profoundly - the Battle Hymn of the Republic - to discern that Truth.


----------



## montelatici (May 25, 2017)

The United States of America is constitutionally a secular state with an amendment to the constitution, the first amendment, which forbids the state from establishing a religion.  Unlike religious states, laws cannot be passed that discriminate between practitioners of different religions.  The current court decisions stopping the executive from implementing a travel ban against Muslims, is a prime example.

The U.S., for example, cannot favor Christians, or persons of any religion, for immigration.


----------



## Challenger (May 26, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Rest assured I wouldn't go anywhere near your posterior orifice, let alone eat from it


----------



## Challenger (May 26, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Even BEFORE 1948 Jews & were being massacred & ethnically cleansed in & around the holy land by Muslims.  Hey I have an idea.  Lets blame it on Israel.
> 
> Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries: Massacres of Jews by Muslims before 1948


Interesting article, what it's basically saying is that from 627CE to 1947CE there were 46 years where Jewish people were allegedly or actually victimised throughout the Muslim world; from Iran to Spain, often during times of war or instability. Thats 46 years out of a time frame of 1320 years. That means there were 1274 years when Jewish people were not allegedly or actually victimised throughout the Muslim world.


----------



## Challenger (May 26, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Ah, so it *was* from one of your wet-dream fantasy sites, thought so.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 26, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Even BEFORE 1948 Jews & were being massacred & ethnically cleansed in & around the holy land by Muslims.  Hey I have an idea.  Lets blame it on Israel.
> ...



So what is your point?


----------



## MJB12741 (May 27, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The United States of America is constitutionally a secular state with an amendment to the constitution, the first amendment, which forbids the state from establishing a religion.  Unlike religious states, laws cannot be passed that discriminate between practitioners of different religions.  The current court decisions stopping the executive from implementing a travel ban against Muslims, is a prime example.
> 
> The U.S., for example, cannot favor Christians, or persons of any religion, for immigration.



However, the US CAN indeed ban immigrants of a certain religion.  Guess why this is happening.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 30, 2017)

Let us not forget the indigenous Palestinian Jews prior to 1948 whose roots go back thousands of years before any Christians & even further before any Muslim squatters on the land.

Palestinian Jews - Wikipedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Let us not forget the indigenous Palestinian Jews prior to 1948 whose roots go back thousands of years before any Christians & even further before any Muslim squatters on the land.
> 
> Palestinian Jews - Wikipedia


Indeed, I frequently mention them in my posts.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 30, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Let us not forget the indigenous Palestinian Jews prior to 1948 whose roots go back thousands of years before any Christians & even further before any Muslim squatters on the land.
> ...



Is that right?  Then how can you support Palestinian squatters on the land with no titles or deeds to it?


----------



## Hollie (May 30, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Let us not forget the indigenous Palestinian Jews prior to 1948 whose roots go back thousands of years before any Christians & even further before any Muslim squatters on the land.
> ...


Indeed you do. 

Indeed, one can almost see and hear the droning intonations of a madman named Adolph who sported an odd, squared-off mustache attached to your mentions of Jooooos.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 30, 2017)

Well heck, even the Grand Mufti acknowledged the indigenous Palestinian Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Well heck, even the Grand Mufti acknowledged the indigenous Palestinian Jews.


Just a side note: Of all of the people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, none of them were indigenous Palestinian Jews. They were all foreigners.

Curious that!


----------



## Roudy (May 30, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting who's shit you do eat.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (May 30, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Well heck, even the Grand Mufti acknowledged the indigenous Palestinian Jews.
> ...


Just because you say so, eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2017)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Look it up.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 31, 2017)

montelatici said:


> The United States of America is constitutionally a secular state with an amendment to the constitution, the first amendment, which forbids the state from establishing a religion.  Unlike religious states, laws cannot be passed that discriminate between practitioners of different religions.  The current court decisions stopping the executive from implementing a travel ban against Muslims, is a prime example.
> 
> The U.S., for example, cannot favor Christians, or persons of any religion, for immigration.


I don't think you understand the difference betwen de jure and _de facto_... it's OK... most Muslims and Muslim Apologists don't... after all, it's Latin, not Arabic...


----------



## louie888 (May 31, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Just a side note: Of all of the people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, none of them were indigenous Palestinian Jews. They were all foreigners.
> 
> Curious that!


Not curious at all, just awkward.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2017)

louie888 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Just a side note: Of all of the people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, none of them were indigenous Palestinian Jews. They were all foreigners.
> ...



Curious, among the most successful Pal'istanian islamst terrorist dictators was Yassir Arafat, an Egyptian. 

That's awkward.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2017)

Hollie said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Good question. His parents were Palestinians. His siblings were born in Palestine. However, his father happened to be working in Egypt when he was born.

Palestinian law states that the children born from a Palestinian father are Palestinians.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



How wonderful that Islamic terrorists masquerading as "Pal'istanians" allow for foreign born to rise to the status of "The World's Most Successful Terrorist".

It's good that litters of little islamo-bots have role models.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Now, the first candidate to throw his hat in the ring for the 2016 presidential contest, Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas, _was _born outside the United States, a fact he willingly offered.

Cruz, who was born in Canada, has maintained there are no constitutional barriers that prevent him from running. And so far the challenges to his candidacy are few and far between.

Incidentally, this isn’t the first time the qualifications of a candidate have come into question. George Romney, the father of Mitt Romney who ran for president as a Republican in 1968, was born in Mexico. Barry Goldwater, the 1964 GOP presidential nominee, was born in Arizona before it was a state. Neither candidate’s campaign was derailed by citizenship challenges.

More recently, Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz., faced questions about his eligibility because he was born in the Panama Canal Zone while his father was stationed there.

Is Ted Cruz, born in Canada, eligible to run for president? (Updated)​
Just more Israeli bullshit propaganda.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



How wonderful that you danced around the issue of so-called "Pal'istanians" being the enablers of foreign born to rise to become among the most notorious Islamic terrorists who managed to exploit Arabs-Moslems while making himself incredible wealth. 

You people truly are your own worst enemies.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


I am no fan of Arafat. He was not rich until Oslo when he became the oligarch of Palestine. Abbas has hooked his wagon to that same horse.


----------



## Roudy (May 31, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


So the so called Palestinians basically have a barbaric Islamic terrorist group governing them in one area, and a corrupt radical pretending to be a moderate just so he can continue stealing his people's money in another.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2017)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Those like Tinmore, waging their gee-had from behind a keyboard in the _Great Satan_ ™, will pray at the altar of his Islamic terrorist heroes because it placates his insensate Jew hatreds.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Do you have any links to that crap?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Hollie (May 31, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Such an angry Islamist. Your chest-heaving is such a fraud.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Did you study deflection in university?


----------



## louie888 (May 31, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


How wonderful that Israel's terrorists masquerading as "Jews" allow for foreign born to rise to the status of "The World's Most Successful Terrorist".

It's good that litters of little israelbots have role models.


----------

